# The up your post count thread.....



## mbsieg

For all the people who post useless nothings here is a thread devoted to you!!!!!!!!!!!! Post whore away yall......... Yes on the internet your post count means everything!!!!!!! PUMP UP YOUR POST COUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only crap can be posted here nothing serious or interesting.........


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was going to say something only .... I can't remember what!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I was going to say something only .... I can't remember what!!!!



Yeah I remember.


----------



## pirate_girl

Excuse me?
What the heck brought this on?
Oh wait!!
Here, I have something to say!
I LOVE my new avatar, I've been searching for something like it for months and months now.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Excuse me?
> What the heck brought this on?



Hey PG, love the avatar.


----------



## American Woman

So....wuta'ya try'in ta say?


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Hey PG, love the avatar.


haha!! thanks Murph!


----------



## American Woman

Yeah I like your new avatar too.


----------



## American Woman

BTW.........wait......
Aw man! I just realized he started this in the general forums! So I can't reference anything about the boobs in your avatar ..


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> BTW.........wait......
> Aw man! I just realized he started this in the general forums! So I can't reference anything about the boobs in your avatar ..




I sure as hell would be the last one to stop  you.  Personally I thing I drank too much rasberry wine tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I sure as hell would be the last one to stop  you.  Personally I thing I drank too much rasberry wine tonight.


Look out! Murph is on the sauce LOL!!


----------



## American Woman

I know you wouldn't, but that ding dang Big Dog would.....


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Look out! Murph is on the sauce LOL!!




I typically don't drink much.  So 2 glasses of wine and most women can take advantage of me.    I just haven't found "most women" yet.


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> Excuse me?
> What the heck brought this on?
> Oh wait!!
> Here, I have something to say!
> I LOVE my new avatar, I've been searching for something like it for months and months now.



He gave us another place toplay!!
Yes, that avatar is cute!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I know you wouldn't, but that ding dang Big Dog would.....



He is not here right now.    When the cat is away the mice will play or should I say when the Dog is away the cat shall play.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I typically don't drink much.  So 2 glasses of wine and most women can take advantage of me.    I just haven't found "most women" yet.


Two glasses of wine and you're easy?
Why do I only run into men like this on the internet?
Hotchacha!! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

3,143..
shall I start keeping track?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Two glasses of wine and you're easy?
> Why do I only run into men like this on the internet?
> Hotchacha!! lol



Actually PG I am pretty much easy all the time.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Actually PG I am pretty much easy all the time.


Dontcha think I know that Murph?
You're a sweet sweet guy, and a good e-friend.


----------



## American Woman

You know what I think??????
I think he started this thread so he could keep all the trouble makers together in a senseless thread and out of the "big kids" threads. I say lets break out of this play pen!!!


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Actually PG I am pretty much easy all the time.





pirate_girl said:


> Dontcha think I know that Murph?
> You're a sweet sweet guy, and a good e-friend.


I think you both have had a couple of Toddys


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Actually PG I am pretty much easy all the time.


Me, too. (That's what worries AW)
But I ain't cheep. (that's what keeps me out of trouble!!)


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> You know what I think??????
> I think he started this thread so he could keep all the trouble makers together in a senseless thread and out of the "big kids" threads. I say lets break out of this play pen!!!




YOU First


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> I think you both have had a couple of Toddys


Nope, I am kicking back with a Bud Light..
Pretty tame drink in this abode.


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> YOU First


*OK!*


----------



## urednecku

OK, boys and girls, back on the subject. Remember, we are just here to post nothing, and up our post count.


----------



## urednecku

And this post is number 1,510 for me.


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> OK, boys and girls, back on the subject. Remember, we are just here to post nothing, and up our post count.




I am posting Nottin.  I saw nothing and am posting nothing.  and now i have one women begging be to come to bed.  I think if I am thinking right I should go.  I will continue this thread Monday sometime.  Oh I am on the road again all day.


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> And this post is number 1,510 for me.


3,14*6*
yay!!


----------



## American Woman

Go for it Steve!!!!!


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> I am posting Nottin.  I saw nothing and am posting nothing.  and now i have one women begging be to come to bed.  I think if I am thinking right I should go.  I will continue this thread Monday sometime.  Oh I am on the road again all day.



And ya ain't there yet?????


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> And ya ain't there yet?????


See how addicting FF is? LOL!!


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> See how addicting FF is? LOL!!


I know!


----------



## Erik

hey, PG, nice um - shoulders! on that new avatar...


----------



## Erik

ubiquitous Amy Winehouse reference.  (can't believe I got one of those in before Sushi)


----------



## rback33

I am still trying to find the big kid threads on here...


----------



## Erik

good luck!


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> good luck!



Prolly need it!


----------



## Gatorboy

mbsieg said:


> For all the people who post useless nothings here is a thread devoted to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
The king of useless posts -- Sushi -- hasn't posted once in this thread yet. Strange.


----------



## mtntopper

More useless dribble from the "kids" on the block!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*taking deep breath*
AHHHHHHHH........... bla bla bla bla BLA BLA blaaaaaaaaaa

*making fart sounds*


----------



## urednecku

HEY, SUSHI!! 'Bout time ya showed up in this thread. We been talkin' 'bout ya.


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> *taking deep breath*
> AHHHHHHHH........... bla bla bla bla BLA BLA blaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> *making fart sounds*



How is this different for you?


----------



## Galvatron

Deadly Sushi said:


> *taking deep breath*
> AHHHHHHHH........... bla bla bla bla BLA BLA blaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> *making fart sounds*



this is the most sense you have made in some time m8


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I am still trying to find the big kid threads on here...


I guess where ever Mbsieg is
He tried to get rid of us here in this useless thread. (and it's working)


----------



## Trakternut

mtntopper said:


> More useless dribble from the "kids" on the block!!!!!



We make useless *DRIVVEL*, you, however, are welcome to _dribble_ anywhere, as long as it's not on my shoes!


----------



## Galvatron

this thread is great......that reminds me....

i know 5 interesting facts about ducks and none of them are true.....now where did i leave my drink


----------



## American Woman

kimi said:


> this thread is great......that reminds me....
> 
> i know 5 interesting facts about ducks and none of them are true.....now where did i leave my drink


Oh I love ducks!!!!
what facts?


----------



## rback33

kimi said:


> this thread is great......that reminds me....
> 
> i know 5 interesting facts about ducks and none of them are true.....now where did i leave my drink



This should be fun. When you find yours, bring me one too.


----------



## Erik

kimi said:


> this thread is great......that reminds me....
> 
> i know 5 interesting facts about ducks and none of them are true.....now where did i leave my drink


 
all I know about ducks is that I'll never understand how their minds work.


----------



## Galvatron

well here's one true fact....i will keep the 5 untrue for another day...

Fact: Dabbling ducks tip themselves face first into the water, (so you see their bottoms pointing into the air), and filter water through their beaks to harvest food from beneath the surface. This is called "dabbling." You were wondering, weren't you!


ps 3 legged pigs are amazingly agile


----------



## thcri RIP

Ok I am baaacckk posting nuttin


----------



## Trakternut

Again?


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Ok I am baaacckk posting nuttin



U ever stopped?


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> U ever stopped?






			
				trakternut said:
			
		

> Again?




Man that hurt guys


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Man that hurt guys



Sure it did Murph. Sure it did


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> this is the most sense you have made in some time m8


 
Thank you  Must be due to that DVD of midget porn Sno Ops sent me.


----------



## pirate_girl

well this thread has certainly taken off..


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> well this thread has certainly taken off..



'bout time you showed up.


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> 'bout time you showed up.


Hey buster.. I worked a split today because of staffing problems, got off at 6, got my mane chopped and had some dinner.
I raced in here as soon as I could...


----------



## American Woman

#2
The mallard is probably one of the most recognizable of all ducks, and comes from the subfamily of *dabbling ducks*. The rich green sheen and bright yellow beak of the male is in sharp contrast to its drab female counterpart, with her orange beak and brown plumage.


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> Hey buster.. I worked a split today because of staffing problems, got off at 6, got my mane chopped and had some dinner.
> I raced in here as soon as I could...


Ohh, new 'do? Send pix ASAP!


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> Hey buster.. I worked a split today because of staffing problems, got off at 6, got my mane chopped and had some dinner.
> I raced in here as soon as I could...



You want a medal or.... oh never mind...  

Thought you had been mysteriously absent most of the day...


----------



## American Woman

Yeah...I want to see a pic of the new do too! The do....not the boobs


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Yeah...I want to see a pic of the new do too! The do....not the boobs



What is wrong with both?


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Yeah...I want to see a pic of the new do too! The do....not the boobs



Who mentioned boobs? I have been drinkin again and did not mention boobs...


----------



## American Woman

I mentioned BOOBS! I said I didn't want to see the BOOBS again.....just the new do


----------



## Bobcat

American Woman said:


> I mentioned BOOBS! I said I didn't want to see the BOOBS again.....just the new do




Why do YOU want to see boobs? 

Oh, that's right. It was YOUR daughter who posted the lesbian joke.


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> You want a medal or.... oh never mind...
> 
> Thought you had been mysteriously absent most of the day...


Hmmm...


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Yeah...I want to see a pic of the new do too! The do....not the boobs


Don't worry, I won't post my boobs again..


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> Why do YOU want to see boobs?
> I didn't say I DO....I said I *didn't*
> 
> Oh, that's right. It was YOUR daughter who posted the lesbian joke.


It's not now and never will be my week for girls. I LOVE men 


pirate_girl said:


> Don't worry, I won't post my boobs again..


Good girl


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Good girl


Not in the threads anyway....


----------



## American Woman

So I wanna see your new hair do!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> So I wanna see your new hair do!


You'll have to wait until I don't look like a drowned, gothic rat.


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Ok I am baaacckk posting nuttin



Why, were we 'possd ta post sompin??


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> You'll have to wait until I don't look like a drowned, gothic rat.


 
I dunno - that sounds kinda cute...


----------



## Galvatron

this is pointless but gonna try....im stuck on 399 rep points and want to hit 400 before the days out.

gotta go now and sharpen my pencil.


----------



## Erik

done.  see how simple that was?


----------



## rback33

kimi said:


> this is pointless but gonna try....im stuck on 399 rep points and want to hit 400 before the days out.
> 
> gotta go now and sharpen my pencil.




I tried to add, but it said I had to spread around some more.... I guess I musta hit you yesterday. I will just tell myself I was the one that started it...


----------



## rback33

The sun is shining today.


----------



## Erik

it better be -- my part of the state really went to hail yesterday...  (fortunately the softball sized stuff stayed about 5 miles from the office - and my truck...)


----------



## urednecku

kimi said:


> this is pointless but gonna try....im stuck on 399 rep points and want to hit 400 before the days out.
> 
> gotta go now and sharpen my pencil.




I tried to help ya out, but I got that darn 
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kimi again."
message


----------



## rback33

So.... this is post 1271 for me.... think I can make it to 1300 by nights end?  Would be easier if AG would get in here and post some chit...


----------



## Galvatron

kimi said:


> this is pointless but gonna try....im stuck on 399 rep points and want to hit 400 before the days out.
> 
> gotta go now and sharpen my pencil.



hahaha it has worked great im now on 473......would it be greedy of me to try and make 500 by bed time.....

thanks to all you guys and lovely girls that gave the rep points......if you didnt help my cause i love you still as its not too late

did i mention im training a snail for the world championship 12 inch sprint


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> So.... this is post 1271 for me.... think I can make it to 1300 by nights end?  Would be easier if AG would get in here and post some chit...


This is 1854 for me!   She said she can't get to the forum because all the PM's somebody keeps sending her


----------



## Galvatron

this is post 520 for me.....i should try harder


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> This is 1854 for me!   She said she can't get to the forum because all the PM's somebody keeps sending her



 Who else is doing it? 

Took her all day to reply to one from last night. oke:

Yeah... u average over 13 posts a day. I am about back to hit 10 a day The weekends and the weeks I travel for business really kill me...


----------



## Galvatron

sheep....thats a good pointless post.


----------



## rback33

kimi said:


> sheep....thats a good pointless post.



Snails


only 15 more


----------



## Galvatron

went fishing....


----------



## Trakternut

Fell in the river.


----------



## rback33

took a 













swim


----------



## Trakternut

Damn minnows kept nibbling on my....................................


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Damn minnows kept nibbling on my....................................



Better them than crawdads....


----------



## Trakternut

No chit!


----------



## Trakternut

Jeeze!


----------



## Trakternut

I wonder if....


----------



## Trakternut

I can.....


----------



## Trakternut

crack five.....


----------



## Trakternut

hundred posts?????


----------



## American Woman

Minnows nibbling on your what ?


----------



## American Woman

Kimmi you never did get back to your duck facts


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> Minnows nibbling on your what ?




Sorry, but I'd have to show you.


----------



## American Woman

I can handle gross stuff......sometimes


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> hundred posts?????




This I think is 1301 for me. I know I hit 1300 already, but forget if I posted since then....


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, yeah, yeah, rub it in! _I got more posts than trakternut! neeeyah neeeeuyah neeeyah_


----------



## rback33

Sorry. It's too much fun here.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, rub it in! _I got more posts than trakternut! neeeyah neeeeuyah neeeyah_


Hey , I wanna see the pictures where you got nibbled!


----------



## thcri RIP

Does everyone know that I have not received any Rep Points this month yet?  But who is counting, I will get them by posts count then.  I will bore the sh*t out of all of you.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Does everyone know that I have not received any Rep Points this month yet?  But who is counting, I will get them by posts count then.  I will bore the sh*t out of all of you.



Can someone verify this before I give "Pity points" even though he prolly deserves it....

BTW I liked yer old Av better..


----------



## Bobcat

It's barely more than two days into the month! 

_ oh, I hope you don't want to verify that he can bore the shite out of us !?_


----------



## rback33

Bobcat said:


> It's barely more than two days into the month!



I thought about that as I was posting....



Bobcat said:


> _ oh, I hope you don't want to verify that he can bore the shite out of us !?_


No. I am pretty sure Murph has that market cornered.


----------



## Trakternut

"I will bore the sh*t out of all of you."

And this would be any different than any other day..........how???

"Hey , I wanna see the pictures where you got nibbled!"

Uhhhh.........I ain't got the keys to WLR so I could post them. Use your imagination!


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Uhhhh.........I ain't got the keys to WLR so I could post them. Use your imagination!


 
That sounds dangerous to me


----------



## Trakternut

Uh-huh.


----------



## American Woman

Monte you can Post them on the adult picture forum 
I like your new avatar Steve....yur so brave with yur cape and all


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Monte you can Post them on the adult picture forum
> I like your new avatar Steve....yur so brave with yur cape and all





Kiss ass.


----------



## American Woman

Oh shut up Jeremy!


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Oh shut up Jeremy!




That is SOOO not me to shut up!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

My daily contribution
http://studenthome.nku.edu/~russelljo/flash/dudefalling.swf


----------



## Bobcat

Sush, there's a new Amy Winehouse thread!!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Where?


----------



## Bobcat

Yet Another Amy Winehouse Thread


----------



## Deadly Sushi

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=16950


> Yet Another Amy Winehouse Thread


http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=16950

Copyright Infringement


----------



## Galvatron

another day another post.....woohoo


----------



## rback33

OMG I am STARVING.


----------



## Erik

I just ate a bunch of beef jerky.


----------



## Galvatron

what is beef jerky


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> I just ate a bunch of beef jerky.




I did yesterday


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> I did yesterday




and will today


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> and will today



and will tomorrow.


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> and will tomorrow.




and maybe the day after that


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> and maybe the day after that




oh yeah, might even have a beer or two


----------



## Galvatron

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Beer


----------



## Erik

kimi said:


> what is beef jerky


 
it's a form of dried meat:  take a piece of meat, slice it into thin strips, marinade it, then dry it over low heat until you have something similar to rawhide - only tastier and easier to chew.


----------



## Erik

kimi said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Beer


 
yeah - I could really use a couple pints of dark ale right about now...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> it's a form of dried meat:  take a piece of meat, slice it into thin strips, marinade it, then dry it over low heat until you have something similar to rawhide - only tastier and easier to chew.



I'll take 2


----------



## Erik

tell you what - since I'm still at work, I'll have that second piece of jerky for you - and you go hit the pub for me.


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> oh yeah, might even have a beer or two




I personally think Budweiser Beer Products is the worse tasting beer out there.


----------



## Erik

I am shocked to hear that you don't like "St Louis Rice Beer"!  Shocked, I tell you!  or that you're implying it has any taste...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> I am shocked to hear that you don't like "St Louis Rice Beer"!  Shocked, I tell you!  or that you're implying it has any taste...




just like skunk


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> just like skunk


 
I'll have to take your word for that since I've never tasted a skunk...


----------



## urednecku

I've never liked Bud, either. The beer, that is.


----------



## Trakternut

Them pretty Clydesdales aren't just for show. They feed 'em plenty of Miller Genuine Draft and leave a bucked underneath 'em.  THEN they have Budweiser!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Them pretty Clydesdales aren't just for show. They feed 'em plenty of Miller Genuine Draft and leave a bucked underneath 'em. THEN they have Budweiser!


 
YER RIGHT!! I never thought of it that way. When the guy named "BUD" figured that out, it made him "WISER"!!!  (not to mention, richer $$$$$)


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Budweiser is crap. Agreed. Stevens Point beer is worse. Red Stripe is as bad a Point beer.


----------



## rback33

I am falling behind today.


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


> Them pretty Clydesdales aren't just for show. They feed 'em plenty of Miller Genuine Draft and leave a bucked underneath 'em.  THEN they have Budweiser!


I thought that's where Coors comes from?
fill the bucket with rice beer and get "rocky mtn spring water" from the other end...


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


> Them pretty Clydesdales aren't just for show. They feed 'em plenty of Miller Genuine Draft and leave a bucked underneath 'em.  THEN they have Budweiser!


I thought that's where Coors came from?
fill the bucket with rice beer and get "rocky mtn spring water" from the other end...


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> I thought that's where Coors comes from?
> fill the bucket with rice beer and get "rocky mtn spring water" from the other end...



 Hey asshole... u just HAD to find a way to drag me into it...two silver cans on the coffee table now...


----------



## American Woman

It all tastes like a bar of soap to me....


----------



## rback33

Sharon stone is on the TV screen right now.   Basic Instinct two on showtime


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> Hey asshole... u just HAD to find a way to drag me into it...two silver cans on the coffee table now...


that's what friends are for!  

ps.  beer you can see through's for poufs!


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> that's what friends are for!
> 
> ps.  beer you can see through's for poufs!


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> that's what friends are for!
> 
> ps.  beer you can see through's for poufs!



There are plenty of unfiltered beers I like. I just don't drink them on a regular basis.

BTW... Sharon is nekid on my TV again.


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> There are plenty of unfiltered beers I like. I just don't drink them on a regular basis.
> 
> BTW... Sharon is nekid on my TV again.


ACK!
unfiltered wheat beer is *VILE*! 

and you must be  if you're tracking the forum instead of concentrating on the nekkid bits!


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> ACK!
> unfiltered wheat beer is *VILE*!
> 
> and you must be  if you're tracking the forum instead of concentrating on the nekkid bits!



I am on the couch and the tv screen is viewed by simply lookin over the top of the laptop's screen... It's over now, but AG would be jealous....the L word is coming on...


----------



## urednecku

Does anybody make, or has anybody tried home made beer? My ex-pa-in-law gave me 1regular and 1lite his brother made. It was SO SMOOTH, it did not taste any more like any beer I have ever tried, than un-sweet tea tastes like Pepsi.
THAT was a beer I could become addicted to.


----------



## urednecku

OH yea, I almost forgot, this is post #1573, and _*I still need some more rep points*_ to catch up with AW. It'll make her day when I pass her.


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> OH yea, I almost forgot, this is post #1573, and _*I still need some more rep points*_ to catch up with AW. It'll make her day when I pass her.




I tried to give you some for another post in another thread and I still have to spread them around...


I have tried some homemade beer that a buddy made. It was OK, but nothing great. He finally gave up and quit trying. It was just not worth the effort to him.


----------



## urednecku

I been thinking about trying to make some, but I'm scared I'll be come addicted, if it tastes anything like what he had. Man, it was _*SMOOTH*__*!!*_


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> I been thinking about trying to make some, but I'm scared I'll be come addicted, if it tastes anything like what he had. Man, it was _*SMOOTH*__*!!*_



Make it, ship to me and *I'll *try it.


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> Make it, ship to me and *I'll *try it.


After I tried a few bottles, there aint not tellin where I'd be sending it.


----------



## Erik

there's a microbrewery in Manhattan Ks, where I went to college -- when they first opened they had an aussie as their brewmaster.  I made sure to be his friend -- that boy could BREW!


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> there's a microbrewery in Manhattan Ks, where I went to college -- when they first opened they had an aussie as their brewmaster.  I made sure to be his friend -- that boy could BREW!



 I LOVE the Little Apple.

Have you ever been to High Noon in Leavenworth?  They have some awesome brews too.


----------



## Galvatron

my son has Hamsters and we have named them one and two....

that way if one dies he still has two


----------



## American Woman

I'm fix'in to change the names on these stupid tropical fish!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I'm fix'in to change the names on these stupid tropical fish!




What did the fish say when he ran into a concrete wall????























Damn


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> What did the fish say when he ran into a concrete wall????
> 
> 
> 
> Damn


----------



## American Woman




----------



## American Woman

Why was the little bee flying around with her legs crossed?
















She was look'in for the BP station!


----------



## rback33

*groan*


----------



## American Woman

I know, I know, it was funny


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> my son has Hamsters and we have named them one and two....
> 
> that way if one dies he still has two


 
Ahhhhh.... What if Two dies?


----------



## Trakternut

He still has one, of course.


----------



## urednecku

Ya know what really burns my a$$???


----------



## urednecku

A flame 'bout so high.


----------



## urednecku

Hey, that one was 1595, so that makes this one 1596.


----------



## American Woman

This will 1991 for me....


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> This will 1991 for me....


and this is 1992.....


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> and this is 1992.....


So that makes this one 1993


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> So that makes this one 1993


and as we move along, this one is 1994


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> and as we move along, this one is 1994


So if the last four post were 1991,1992,1993,1994, then it's safe to assume this post would be 1995


----------



## Erik

WOOHOO!!!
I'm over 500 rep points!
I'm catching up with Kimi!
(Rback dared me to try)


----------



## Galvatron

I'm on 870 Reps now and if the members are willing should crack 950 by lunch.

As for you Clarkson you will get yours real soon


----------



## Galvatron

And this is post 785


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> I'm over 500 rep points!
> I'm catching up with Kimi!
> (Rback dared me to try)



look at our post counts my Friend....we are level....but i have more reps


says it all for me

"LET THE GAMES BEGIN"

PS. i gave you some rep points to help.


----------



## Erik

*thanks!*


----------



## Galvatron

post 788


----------



## Erik

I shall humbly follow in your footsteps oh mighty denizen of the parent time zone!
but first, I need some sleep!

have a good day.


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> I shall humbly follow in your footsteps oh mighty denizen of the parent time zone!
> but first, I need some sleep!
> 
> have a good day.



Goodday and Goodnight to you Sir


----------



## urednecku

UTOH, I forgot how many I have.


----------



## urednecku

THere it is, this one is 1853, for me.


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> I'm over 500 rep points!
> I'm catching up with Kimi!
> (Rback dared me to try)





Galvatron said:


> I'm on 870 Reps now and if the members are willing should crack 950 by lunch.
> 
> As for you Clarkson you will get yours real soon



OK, just how does that work, anyhow??


----------



## rback33

1204 on the reps for me....

and this is post 1560...


----------



## urednecku

1238 points, post  #1859


----------



## rback33

1214 and 1578


----------



## Av8r3400

I like chocolate ice cream.


----------



## rback33

Av8r3400 said:


> I like chocolate ice cream.



Yuk! 

Vanilla thanks!


----------



## thcri RIP

Won't be long and all of you people will be ahead of me


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Post 200


----------



## rback33

I ate some peanuts today.


----------



## Erik

I had lascivious thoughts about a lawyer's secretary (5' 10"  in heels, low cut snug blouse...)


----------



## Trakternut

Erik, I was going to give you some reps for that post, but I gotta do some spreadin' first.  Too bad you didn't snap a pic to share with the rest of us!


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Erik, I was going to give you some reps for that post, but I gotta do some spreadin' first.  Too bad you didn't snap a pic to share with the rest of us!



Negative reps for NOT getting the pic might be more appropriate....


----------



## Trakternut

Aww! C'mon! He gets some credit for the lascivious thoughts, at least.  How's about double reps if he comes up with a piccie??


----------



## California

Erik said:


> I had lascivious thoughts about a lawyer's secretary (5' 10"  in heels, low cut snug blouse...)


Sounds like you are beginning to like your visit to sunny California!


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Aww! C'mon! He gets some credit for the lascivious thoughts, at least.  How's about double reps if he comes up with a piccie??




I would be game.  I get thoughts like that a lot, but I better shut up so u and redneck don't try to off me....


----------



## Erik

California said:


> Sounds like you are beginning to like your visit to sunny California!


she's been one of the, um, high points of my day every day i've been on campus...
best part is, she actually looks at people and smiles, instead of that blank, "passin thru" look you get in a lot of offices.

so far the visit has been very pleasant - the campus is beautiful, there's plenty of very attractive scenery, some stationary, some not, and the folks I've talked to have been pretty friendly.  (which is funny, since they all seem surprised that we are - makes you wonder what class of people they're used to having to work with)


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Post 210


----------



## Erik

OK...
210


now what?
I did what you asked, do I get points for it?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> OK...
> 210
> 
> 
> now what?
> I did what you asked, do I get points for it?


Nope you posted 211. I posted 210.


----------



## Erik

Deadly Sushi said:


> Nope you posted 211. I posted 210.


you said "post 210"
so I posted "210"
now you're telling me I posted "211"?


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> you said "post 210"
> so I posted "210"
> now you're telling me I posted "211"?




Who's on first?


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> Who's on first?


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> 1214 and 1578


I tried, but gotta spread.


----------



## Erik

urednecku said:


> I tried, but gotta spread.


I'll take 'em.
that way they're at least close to Rback!


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Who's on first?


What's on second?


----------



## Erik

urednecku said:


> What's on second?


guess who's on second.


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> guess who's on second.




DO we need to direct that at AG?


----------



## Galvatron

up


----------



## Galvatron

goes


----------



## Galvatron

my


----------



## Galvatron

post


----------



## Galvatron

count


----------



## Erik

congrat-


----------



## Erik

ulations.


----------



## Galvatron

thank


----------



## Galvatron

you


----------



## Galvatron

i need to post more your 10 in front now Erik


----------



## Galvatron

well 9


----------



## Galvatron

maybe 8


----------



## Erik

it's


----------



## Erik

OK, you've


----------



## Erik

still got lots


----------



## Erik

more rep points than me.


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> OK, you've





Erik said:


> still got lots





Erik said:


> more rep points than me.



LMAO thank heavens for multi-quote..

Think there is a reason for all that?


----------



## Erik

obviously there's a jealous conspiracy out there tryin' to keep my point count down...


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> obviously there's a jealous conspiracy out there tryin' to keep my point count down...



I bet it's redneck....


----------



## urednecku

Now


----------



## urednecku

would


----------



## American Woman

*HEY!*


----------



## Galvatron

Hey back at ya!


----------



## Galvatron

I'm hungry....anyone else


----------



## urednecku

I do


----------



## urednecku

that?


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> I do





Again!!??


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> Again!!??


maybe....


----------



## urednecku

how 'bout you?


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> how 'bout you?



s'pose I would. Slow learner and all....


----------



## Trakternut

LM


----------



## Trakternut

AO


----------



## Trakternut

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rback33

beer


----------



## Trakternut

FARTS


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> FARTS



LMAO u did that while I was replying in the cucumber thread....


----------



## Erik

HEY!
I'm almost officially evil.
right now I'm only a block away with 555 points...
(you can call me "neighbor of the beast")


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> I'm hungry....anyone else


That's funny


----------



## American Woman

I was just say'in.......Galvatron's cartoon was funny.


----------



## American Woman

The one that was asking "are you hungry"?


----------



## American Woman

It was funny  Did anyone else catch the man's pecker was in the selection of sausages?


----------



## American Woman

What if she chose his pecker and asked to have it chopped up in bite size pieces?


----------



## American Woman

What if she asked him to fry it up right there while she waited?


----------



## American Woman

What if she was choosing between the different sausages and pointed to his pecker saying it looked too fatty?


----------



## American Woman

What if she wanted to feel it to test the firmness?


----------



## American Woman

It wouldn't stay the same kind of firmness while she was testing it's firmness


----------



## American Woman

So strictly talking sausages she may decide once it's cooked it would be a more consistent firmness.


----------



## American Woman

Ok.....I'm hungry for a sausage


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> What if she chose his pecker and asked to have it chopped up in bite size pieces?


What if she asked him if he wanted to share that pecker...err...sausage for lunch?


----------



## American Woman

I bet you thought I was done talking about this guy's pecker hiding in the sausages?


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Ok.....I'm hungry for a sausage


_*I*_ can take care of _*that*_.............


----------



## Erik

urednecku said:


> _*I*_ can take care of _*that*_.............


Oh, good!
I'd say she was giving me the willies - but that's not really the direction she seemed to be going...

y'all gettin' ready for an oyster fry - is that what she's workin' her way up to?


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> That's funny





American Woman said:


> I was just say'in.......Galvatron's cartoon was funny.





American Woman said:


> The one that was asking "are you hungry"?





American Woman said:


> It was funny  Did anyone else catch the man's pecker was in the selection of sausages?





American Woman said:


> What if she chose his pecker and asked to have it chopped up in bite size pieces?





American Woman said:


> What if she asked him to fry it up right there while she waited?





American Woman said:


> What if she was choosing between the different sausages and pointed to his pecker saying it looked too fatty?





American Woman said:


> What if she wanted to feel it to test the firmness?





American Woman said:


> It wouldn't stay the same kind of firmness while she was testing it's firmness





American Woman said:


> So strictly talking sausages she may decide once it's cooked it would be a more consistent firmness.





American Woman said:


> Ok.....I'm hungry for a sausage





American Woman said:


> What if she asked him if he wanted to share that pecker...err...sausage for lunch?





American Woman said:


> I bet you thought I was done talking about this guy's pecker hiding in the sausages?





Dang, you must have been really bored last night.  All these posts in a row.


----------



## thcri RIP

ONE


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Dang, you must have been really bored last night.  All these posts in a row.


I took care of that, too.


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> I took care of that, too.




So is that why AW is laughing so much today???


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> So is that why AW is laughing so much today???


I tell ya, she's really in an extra, extra, EXTRA good mood today. She even made breakfast for me, and she's following me around like a puppy.


----------



## urednecku

BTW, that post up there ^ was post # 1888, so that makes this one  #1889.


----------



## Galvatron

just for a post up i will let you all know i may be arrested soon....still it was worth it


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> I tell ya, she's really in an extra, extra, EXTRA good mood today. She even made breakfast for me, and she's following me around like a puppy.




She ain't following you around like a puppy, and that ain't a smile on her face when she is whipping you around getting you to do some work around the house.


----------



## thcri RIP

5719 there yos happy


----------



## thcri RIP

yes i am


----------



## thcri RIP

lkjhklhlkhlhlhhjlhlhlhlhlhhhlkhlkhkj


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Dang, you must have been really bored last night.  All these posts in a row.


Yeah I was !



urednecku said:


> I tell ya, she's really in an extra, extra, EXTRA good mood today. She even made breakfast for me, and she's following me around like a puppy.


Redneck<<<  <<<Me 



thcri said:


> She ain't following you around like a puppy, and that ain't a smile on her face when she is whipping you around getting you to do some work around the house.


*
See if I tell you anymore secrets!*


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *
> See if I tell you anymore secrets!*




Now that hurt


----------



## American Woman

yeah ,  you look hurt.....


----------



## rback33

Damn I am behind now... was off all morning and (NOT me other people>)  since I got in. I might take a lesson from Galvi cuz I am about ready to open a can on our VP ... and I think the Pres is ready to watch it happen.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *
> See if I tell you anymore secrets!*




Wait a second here, YOU never told me any secrets, Here  take that and another one


----------



## rback33

Beer tonight


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Beer tonight




Don't know, got me one of them really bad headaches yesterday and it's still lingering.  Daughters birthday and I have to go out for supper with the whole family.  I really want to go home and lay in bed with my eyes closed.  I feel like I have this big fricken rubber band around my head and me eyes are burning.


----------



## Trakternut

Wuhl take the rubber band offa yer head, splash some water in your eyes to put the fire out, and go out with the family. Quit bein' sucha party pooper!


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> Beer tonight


yup.
on #2 myself.


----------



## urednecku

OK, ya'll talked into it. I got a silver bullet open now.


----------



## Galvatron

I'm gonna try and get in trouble again today....my reps shot up to 1127 over night

Thanks to all you givers


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> OK, ya'll talked into it. I got a silver bullet open now.



AND you drink my kinda beer... I had about 4 in me by the time I went to bed... I felt JUST RIGHT.


----------



## urednecku

Well? What's happening? Don't tell me a big log fell off yer pickum-up-truck in his driveway so's he can't get his car out.


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> I'm gonna try and get in trouble again today....my reps shot up to 1127 over night
> 
> Thanks to all you givers




SOB! He has almost caught me!


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> SOB! He has almost caught me!



dont worry i gave you reps to keep you in front


----------



## Trakternut

rback33 said:


> SOB! He has almost caught me!



Well! Go get *yourself* in trouble. You'll stay ahead that way.


----------



## American Woman

That's a good idea! Go find some trouble Rback! It's gotta be as good as Galvon's though


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> That's a good idea! Go find some trouble Rback! It's gotta be as good as Galvon's though



Hell I thought the thread about yer weddin dress was a good start.


----------



## thcri RIP

I am going to go and get me some Cottage Cheese and Grape Jelly.  Ummm Ummm Ummm


----------



## American Woman

What are you gonna do with it? Your not gett'in close to my toilet paper dress!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> What are you gonna do with it? Your not gett'in close to my toilet paper dress!




Who you talkin to, me, if so I am going to eat it.  I just love the combination as weird as it is.


----------



## Trakternut

Nuttnin' wierd about cottage cheese and jelly! Now the TP wedding dress on the other hand......................


----------



## American Woman

Jelly and cottage cheese is ok....if you like cottage cheese
The dress was a smart arsed gift from Rback....and I don't want Steve muck'in it up with his jelly


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Jelly and cottage cheese is ok....if you like cottage cheese
> The dress was a smart arsed gift from Rback....and I don't want Steve muck'in it up with his jelly




Ok then get rid of it, we will keep the cheese and jelly


----------



## American Woman

It was a smart arsed gift! He thought it'd be nice to remind me of my WEDDING night TURD!


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> Ok then get rid of it, we will keep the cheese and jelly





American Woman said:


> It was a smart arsed gift! He thought it'd be nice to remind me of my WEDDING night TURD!




Ok I can get into the Cottage Cheese and Jelly.  But the Turd deal is out of my boundaries.


----------



## American Woman

Ok...I won't steal Redneck's thunder just eat it over there in a corner so you don't get sticky on anything


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Who you talkin to, me, if so I am going to eat it.  I just love the combination as weird as it is.


What combination? cottage cheese, jelly, and toilet paper dresses??



American Woman said:


> Ok...I won't steal Redneck's thunder just eat it over there in a corner so you don't get sticky on anything



Now just a dogone minute there, pilgram. Just WHAT you wanting him to eat that gets sticky??


----------



## rback33

1696 and 1290... will be over 1700 posts by nights ended and hopefully over 1300 rep...


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> What combination? cottage cheese, jelly, and toilet paper dresses??




No just the cottage cheese and jelly.  Don't know about what tasting toilet paper is like.


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> 1696 and 1290... will be over 1700 posts by nights ended and hopefully over 1300 rep...




What is 1290??  1300 was just helped


----------



## Erik

what a concept - HE can get sticky eating cottage cheese and grape jelly, SHE can ditch the dress so it doesn't get messy -- and WE can all sit back and enjoy the pictures - or video, whichever they prefer...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> what a concept - HE can get sticky eating cottage cheese and grape jelly, SHE can ditch the dress so it doesn't get messy -- and WE can all sit back and enjoy the pictures - or video, whichever they prefer...



I don't have a problem with eating cottage cheese and jelly while some babe gets rid OHHHH I best just keep me mouth shut.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> What is 1290??  1300 was just helped



yes, and


----------



## rback33

this is


----------



## rback33

post 1700!


----------



## Erik

post whore.


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> what a concept - HE can get sticky eating cottage cheese and grape jelly, SHE can ditch the dress so it doesn't get messy -- and WE can all sit back and enjoy the pictures - or video, whichever they prefer...


We gots both..........................but YOU gotta use yer 'magination...


thcri said:


> I don't have a problem with eating cottage cheese and jelly while some babe gets rid OHHHH I best just keep me mouth shut.


I doubt that, yer mouth would be open, drool runnin down yer chin,........


----------



## American Woman

Just because Thcri was going on about babes getting naked while he eats cottage cheese and jelly.....I hope you were calling Rback that!


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Just because Thcri was going on about babes getting naked while he eats cottage cheese and jelly.....I hope you were calling Rback that!



why yes, I was.  Sorry for the confusion.
using up 3 posts just to hit 1700, instead of having to try and think of a clever way to run up his score.

(well, that and it's what he called me in a PM the other night when me and Galv were doing the same thing...)


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> (well, that and it's what he called me in a PM the other night when me and Galv were doing the same thing...)


Wait a minute! Hold the presses! What did Rback call you in a private message because you and Galv were doing What?


----------



## urednecku

OK, I think this one makes 1947 for me. But not enough rep points yet.


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> why yes, I was.  Sorry for the confusion.
> using up 3 posts just to hit 1700, instead of having to try and think of a clever way to run up his score.
> 
> (well, that and it's what he called me in a PM the other night when me and Galv were doing the same thing...)





You and Galv were, like, what, I, er, didn't know that about Galv...I mean............
TMI--TMI--TMI


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Wait a minute! Hold the presses! What did Rback call you in a private message because you and Galv were doing What?


you trying to start rumors and/or make AG jealous?


----------



## thcri RIP

5805 for me


----------



## rback33

can I say I love Suicide Girls?


----------



## Erik

see, redneck - your wife and daughter are plenty safe with me.......
hoooonest....


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> you trying to start rumors and/or make AG jealous?




I can relate


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> you trying to start rumors and/or make AG jealous?


 Starting rumors YES!
AG Jealous? where do you think she got her sas from?


rback33 said:


> can I say I love Suicide Girls?


NO!!!!


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Starting rumors YES!
> AG Jealous? where do you think she got her sas from?
> 
> NO!!!!



Google it goofball!  Wait... no don't someone else do it and tell her what she would find... redneck....


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> where do you think she got her sas from?




Dang I had to read that one twice


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Dang I had to read that one twice



here comes the...


----------



## American Woman

I figured as much  That's why I dropped an 's'


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> see, redneck - your wife and daughter are plenty safe with me.......
> hoooonest....


yearight. whaatever.

Serious, if they both went over there, would YOU be safe?


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> AG Jealous? where do you think she got her sas from?



and here I was thinking that a simple typo...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> here comes the...




You really get a kick of out  ing me don't you.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> You really get a kick of out  ing me don't you.




Nope. Not at all.

I get a kick of AW ing you.


----------



## Erik

think of it as foreplay...


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> think of it as foreplay...





Uh oh...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Uh oh...




Erik just seems to get himself in trouble all on his own doesn't he.  "


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> and here I was thinking that a simple typo...


You wish 'I' was that stupid 


thcri said:


> You really get a kick of out  ing me don't you.



That's my job! 


Erik said:


> think of it as foreplay...


    I feel better already


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Erik just seems to get himself in trouble all on his own doesn't he.  "



Um yeah.

I mean...  would make you say THAT? I have several Boulevard Wheats in me and *I *would not say THAT....  

one or two more maybe...


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> Um yeah.
> 
> I mean...  would make you say THAT? I have several Boulevard Wheats in me and *I *would not say THAT....
> 
> one or two more maybe...


Knew I was forgetting something. Hey AW, go get me a beer.


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> I feel better already



see?
she warms up on you guys, then gives me a couple playful slaps, but now she's starting to feel good and next thing you know, her and redneck are gonna be offline for a bit...


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> Knew I was forgetting something. Hey AW, go get me a beer.



I can now see a  coming up a along the side of the head again.  That or another Pecker Head statement.


----------



## ddrane2115

urednecku said:


> Knew I was forgetting something. Hey AW, go get me a beer.


 
if this works redneck let me know how you do it.........i would get ignored, slapped or the drink poured on me.............


----------



## urednecku

That's better. Thanks.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Knew I was forgetting something. Hey AW, go get me a beer.


Get yer own beer Pecker head!



ddrane2115 said:


> if this works redneck let me know how you do it.........i would get ignored, slapped or the drink poured on me.............


And one for you "just because"


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> That's better. Thanks.



You got it yourself didn't you??


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Get yer own beer Pecker head!
> 
> 
> And one for you "just because"



A *"peckerhead"* and a  all in the same post....


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> You got it yourself didn't you??


heh.
mine just asked if i wanted one out of the blue.
then she brought it to me - without dumping any on my head!


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> heh.
> mine just asked if i wanted one out of the blue.
> then she brought it to me - without dumping any on my head!



You have not been home long enough... By tomorrow the new will have worn off of you...


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> heh.
> mine just asked if i wanted one out of the blue.
> then she brought it to me - without dumping any on my head!




Did she bring you pretzels and peanuts along with the remote control to the TV too????


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> Did she bring you pretzels and peanuts along with the remote control to the TV too????


no, but she did give me half of the piece of chocolate she was eating.


----------



## American Woman

He's been out of town for 2 weeks....he don't count cause he's new again


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> no, but she did give me half of the piece of chocolate she was eating.


Oh now I know she's plann'in on gett'in laid!


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> think of it as foreplay...






American Woman said:


> Get yer own beer Pecker head!
> 
> 
> And one for you "just because"





rback33 said:


> A *"peckerhead"* and a  all in the same post....





Erik said:


> see?
> she warms up on you guys, then gives me a couple playful slaps, but now she's starting to feel good and next thing you know, her and redneck are gonna be offline for a bit...





> I feel better already





{whispering}(See how it works guys? We'll be gone before long.)


----------



## American Woman

Is that a whisper?  I can't see what yur say'in!


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Oh now I know she's plann'in on gett'in laid!




I have met them IRL... THAT was a mental I did NOT need! 

Speakin of... someone just went upstairs... in same condition she was earlier AW... with some beer consumed... so....


----------



## American Woman

Ok.......I see what yur gett'in at! Hey Y'all Rback's wife is naked and headed upstairs!
Good night Rback!


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> I have met them IRL... THAT was a mental I did NOT need!
> 
> Speakin of... someone just went upstairs... in same condition she was earlier AW... with some beer consumed... so....


so....yer gettin' laid tonight, too?


----------



## urednecku

Have a good un!!!


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> I have met them IRL... THAT was a mental I did NOT need!



whatddaya mean there, bud?!?
SHE's cute!!


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> so....yer gettin' laid tonight, too?



Now your starting to sound just like your wife with all of them assumptions


----------



## American Woman

Yup


----------



## pirate_girl

peanut


----------



## pirate_girl

butter


----------



## thcri RIP

Someone is calling me  I must may have to leave here and there is no beer involved.


----------



## pirate_girl

and


----------



## pirate_girl

jelly ontop of Murph's head...


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Now your starting to sound just like your wife with all of them assumptions


I assume you are assuming I am ready for another assumption thread. But I assume you are not as tired as my assumer ass is, cause it's too tired to assume many assumptions.


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Someone is calling me  I must may have to leave here and there is no beer involved.


So that means you can't blame it not working on age tonight 
You better get gone before PG puts the peanut butter and jelly on ya...that won't be easy to explain


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> So that means you can't blame it not working on age tonight
> You better get gone before PG puts the peanut butter and jelly on ya...that won't be easy to explain


but could be fun getting help "cleaning" it up...


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> I assume you are assuming I am ready for another assumption thread. But I assume you are not as tired as my assumer ass is, cause it's too tired to assume many assumptions.




I am not even going to touch that one.  I have a wife waiting for me.  


*
Good Night All*


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> but could be fun getting help "cleaning" it up...


Ewwwww!


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Ewwwww!


what?
you guys never share the shower?


----------



## American Woman

Yes.....there's no clean up there....We could probably show you a few places


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> So that means you can't blame it not working on age tonight
> You better get gone before PG puts the peanut butter and jelly on ya...that won't be easy to explain


Damn Skippy, it was Peter Pan too, he'd better move in a Jif before I spread it all over his bodaaayyy....
.. (feeble attempt at peanut butter humor)


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> Yes.....there's no clean up there....We could probably show you a few places


you may be surprised...


----------



## Erik

950 -- aaaaaaannnnndddddd offline I go...
you know what they say, things to see...


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> I am not even going to touch that one.  I have a wife waiting for me.
> 
> 
> *
> Good Night All*


Good night, have fun.


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> Good night, have fun.




 False Alarm   should have known it.


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> post whore.



hahaha that is so so funny


----------



## pirate_girl

*Forbidden*
You don't have permission to access /3_9/search.php on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/1.3.36 Server at www.forumsforums.com Port 80

...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> *Forbidden*
> You don't have permission to access /3_9/search.php on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> Apache/1.3.36 Server at www.forumsforums.com Port 80
> 
> ...



That was just for you and you only..   well I had it some too


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> That was just for you and you only..   well I had it some too


Thwwaaaackkk!!!™


----------



## urednecku

Yea, I got it several times yesterday, cleared cookies & history, no more problems. Until this morning that is, a couple of times. Cory got it too on the laptop a couple of times.


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Ok.......I see what yur gett'in at! Hey Y'all Rback's wife is *naked* and headed upstairs!
> Good night Rback!



You HAD to say that outloud...



urednecku said:


> so....yer gettin' laid tonight, too?



One woulda thought! 



Erik said:


> whatddaya mean there, bud?!?
> SHE's cute!!




Yes, yes she is...However YOU were part of the mental too... 



thcri said:


> Now your starting to sound just like your wife with all of them assumptions



Yeah it blew up on me.... I got the "mumble, mumble, *I am tired*, mumble mumble"


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> You HAD to say that outloud...
> 
> YEP, that's her. She will.
> 
> One woulda thought!
> Sounded that way.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes she is...However YOU were part of the mental too...
> 
> Yep, again. And not a pretty one, huh.
> 
> Yeah it blew up on me.... I got the "mumble, mumble, *I am tired*, mumble mumble"


 
Tell 'er that's ok, you'll make it worth it to her. And it wont take long.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I think.... PG


----------



## Deadly Sushi

will soon pass


----------



## Deadly Sushi

me up in number


----------



## Deadly Sushi

of posts 

Ok... I'll never do that again.


----------



## mbsieg

What are you Kiddies still wasting Docs hard earned bandwidth. I started this thread as a little sarcasm About all this crap you guys are flooding FF with. Have fun yall. What happened to all the good ol boys that used to be on here. We see less and less of the people that made FF fun. And more and more of the Kiddie crap.....


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:


> What are you Kiddies still wasting Docs hard earned bandwidth. I started this thread as a little sarcasm About all this crap you guys are flooding FF with. Have fun yall. What happened to all the good ol boys that used to be on here. We see less and less of the people that made FF fun. And more and more of the Kiddie crap.....


 
 Hey I resemble that !!! I mean resent .... How's it hangin mike ??? Lets start are own private section so we superior minds can have fun and raise hell . What I would not give for a good Kristi verus SnotCrap post again . 
 Where's Mtnpooper and the rest of the greats ????


----------



## rback33

mbsieg said:


> What are you Kiddies still wasting Docs hard earned bandwidth. I started this thread as a little sarcasm About all this crap you guys are flooding FF with. Have fun yall. What happened to all the good ol boys that used to be on here. We see less and less of the people that made FF fun. And more and more of the Kiddie crap.....



Well Mike.... What DO you want to talk about?


----------



## American Woman

mbsieg said:


> What are you Kiddies still wasting Docs hard earned bandwidth. I started this thread as a little sarcasm About all this crap you guys are flooding FF with. Have fun yall. What happened to all the good ol boys that used to be on here. We see less and less of the people that made FF fun. And more and more of the Kiddie crap.....


So your say'in you don't like me???? Your hospitality leaves a lot to be desired too.



BigAl said:


> Hey I resemble that !!! I mean resent .... How's it hangin mike ??? Lets start are own private section so we superior minds can have fun and raise hell . What I would not give for a good Kristi verus SnotCrap post again .
> Where's Mtnpooper and the rest of the greats ????


Probably waiting for their Geritol to kick in.


----------



## urednecku

mbsieg said:


> What are you Kiddies still wasting Docs hard earned bandwidth. I started this thread as a little sarcasm About all this crap you guys are flooding FF with. Have fun yall. What happened to all the good ol boys that used to be on here. We see less and less of the people that made FF fun. And more and more of the Kiddie crap.....



Well, I ain't herd Doc complain. Yer welcome to join in any time ya want. Of course, you don't _have_ to read all this. Like Rback said, what *do *you want to talk about?


----------



## Erik

urednecku said:


> yearight. whaatever.
> 
> Serious, if they both went over there, would YOU be safe?


sorry - missed this one last night.

if they both went *ANYWHERE* together do you think the world would be safe?


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> You have not been home long enough... By tomorrow the new will have worn off of you...


tonight she offered me some of the ghiradelli chocolate i brought her from SF


----------



## Trakternut

Is this tantamount to getting lucky?


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> tonight she offered me some of the ghiradelli chocolate i brought her from SF


Oh that means he was a good boy when he got home.....a very 
good boy!"brows:


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> What are you Kiddies still wasting Docs hard earned bandwidth. I started this thread as a little sarcasm About all this crap you guys are flooding FF with. Have fun yall. What happened to all the good ol boys that used to be on here. We see less and less of the people that made FF fun. And more and more of the Kiddie crap.....


Hey!!!!! What the hell man?! These are good folks.


----------



## American Woman

Deadly Sushi said:


> Hey!!!!! What the hell man?! These are good folks.


Get'em Sushi!


----------



## pirate_girl

We're all guilty of "kiddie crap" occasionally, and I myself have complained about_ some _stuff.

However, when I first came to FF it was SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW and could be Borrrrrrrrrrrrrring.... at times.
So I'll continue to do what I do best, act like a kid at times, be myself and have a ball.
If no one likes it, they can kiss my assets..


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> We're all guilty of "kiddie crap" occasionally, and I myself have complained about_ some _stuff.
> 
> However, when I first came to FF it was SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW and could be Borrrrrrrrrrrrrring.... at times.
> So I'll continue to do what I do best, act like a kid at times, be myself and have a ball.
> If no one likes it, they can kiss my assets..



I might dissent just to be in line to be punished..


----------



## Ray

I just sharted


----------



## Doc

Ray said:


> I just sharted



   I know of what you speak.


----------



## rback33

Ray said:


> I just sharted





Doc said:


> I know of what you speak.




OMG... I am so hard I can barely type. We had a dog doing that all over the house the other day...


----------



## American Woman

I was going to ask what sharted meant, but I think I know now 
*sighs* boys will be boys....


----------



## Trakternut

I'd guess that "sharted" means that somebody has some laundry to do!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> I'd guess that "sharted" means that somebody has some laundry to do!


And they better use cold water....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

oxyclean


----------



## American Woman

Y'all sure know a lot about this subject


----------



## urednecku

Been married to ya 17 years, goin'with ya 2 before that, & yer daughter.........


----------



## Trakternut

urednecku said:


> Been married to ya 17 years, goin'with ya 2 before that, & yer daughter.........



So, tell us then, was it AW, or the daughter who did the "shartin'???


----------



## urednecku

Ray said it was him.


----------



## Trakternut

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-HA!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-HA!


You ever sharted?


----------



## American Woman

Not us! we've been washing his skeet stain boxers for that many years!


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> Ray said it was him.


----------



## Trakternut

urednecku said:


> You ever sharted?



Me?? Never!!!!!...................................................................................................................


----------



## rback33

One of my uncles sharted at the airport one day. Had to throw his underwear out and free-ball it on the plane...


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> One of my uncles sharted at the airport one day. Had to throw his underwear out and free-ball it on the plane...


I bet he liked that.


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> I bet he liked that.



I dunno, but the rest of the family has gotten a lot of laughs out of it..


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> One of my uncles sharted at the airport one day. Had to throw his underwear out and free-ball it on the plane...


  really....that's not funny


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> One of my uncles sharted at the airport one day. Had to throw his underwear out and free-ball it on the plane...




Dang, when I hit about 15 or 16 it was kewl to not wear underwear.   Just jeans.  It was a free feeling ya know.  I think I started wearing them again around 23.  But then sharted just never happened.


----------



## American Woman

A guy told me he stopped free ball'in when he got a little older because they were getting heavy


----------



## Erik

alas, alack, and icky poo
after tacos thought i farted
went to move found out I sharted
to make things worse all around me knew 
when I walked away with squishy shoe


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> A guy told me he stopped free ball'in when he got a little older because they were getting heavy




Did you laugh at Redneck when he said that.


----------



## thcri RIP

Confucius say, "He who sharts in church sit in own pew.


----------



## American Woman

*whisper* It wasn't Redneck...


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Confucius say, "He who sharts in church sit in own pew.


----------



## Erik

don't eat ex-lax brownies during allergy season...


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> don't eat ex-lax brownies during allergy season...




:Confused2: Why knowingly eat Ex-Lax brownies at all?


----------



## rback33

This is 1800 btw.....


----------



## Doc

Congrats rback.  1st beers on me.  Cheers!


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> :Confused2: Why knowingly eat Ex-Lax brownies at all?





rback33 said:


> This is 1800 btw.....


You are evading the question, and attempting to change the subject


----------



## American Woman

So did you eat some exlax brownies while fighting allergies?


----------



## American Woman

This is 2790 for me 
I was waiting until I hand an even number


----------



## American Woman

That's twothousandsevenhundredninety


----------



## rback33

Doc said:


> Congrats rback.  1st beers on me.  Cheers!




Thanks! I got some good jokes the other day I need to dig up and post....


----------



## American Woman

2792 now....I'm back to an even number


----------



## American Woman

Rback!!!! you interrupted the posts I was having with myself


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Rback!!!! you interrupted the posts I was having with myself




Sounds like you got someone to listen and talk to you


----------



## thcri RIP

6014


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Rback!!!! you interrupted the posts I was having with myself



So prefer your fun alone...how does redneck feel about this?


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> So prefer your fun alone...*how does redneck feel about this?*




I am sure he feels notin


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> So prefer your fun alone...how does redneck feel about this?


He likes to watch


----------



## pirate_girl

3,66deux!!


----------



## thcri RIP

6035


----------



## pirate_girl

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## pirate_girl

thanks Dog for doing my avatar yay!! lol


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> thanks Dog for doing my avatar yay!! lol




 ...........................


----------



## American Woman

I like your new avatar PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> I like your new avatar PG!



Thank you Cory.


----------



## American Woman

That post up there where I said I like your post was 2808 for me


----------



## pirate_girl

salsa and chips.. yum! lol


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> salsa and chips.. yum! lol




Cottage Cheese and Grape Jelly


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Cottage Cheese and Grape Jelly



Try cottage cheese and corn relish, you won't be disappointed


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> salsa and chips.. yum! lol


What kind of chips and dip?


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> What kind of chips and dip?



I just said it Cory, salsa and chips (tortilla) why do you ask?


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Cottage Cheese and Grape Jelly


----------



## American Woman

Just to make you ask questions


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Just to make you ask questions


Ok.. let me see...
Do you like mild, medium or hot salsa?
I like mild, and I have to have the scoopy type tortilla chips lol


----------



## American Woman

Mild....just a little bite, but not too hard  Corn chips are good too.


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> Mild....just a little bite, *but not too hard*  Corn chips are good too.



We _need _to talk girl..

1:47 am, my computer crashed big time... grrrrrrr


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> Ok.. let me see...
> Do you like mild, medium or hot salsa?
> I like mild, and I have to have the scoopy type tortilla chips lol


I can make yer salsa HOT. I've got some home-made hot sause...makes Tobasco taste like ketsup.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> I can make yer salsa HOT. I've got some home-made hot sauce...makes Tobasco taste like ketchup.


He ain't kidd'in...He makes his own hot sauce and that $h!=+'s hot!


----------



## Erik

well, since ketchup is too sweet and bland, & tabasco tastes like nothing but vinegar, that wouldn't take much to improve on either.  (although the tabasco flavored ketchup we found Tara a few years back was OK)
The chipotle tabasco, however, is right tasty.
Then there's this stuff I found in an asian market some time back - Sriracha garlic chili sauce (made in Calif.) is food of the GODS!  this is just about the perfect "zip-kick" for chili, cajun, stir fry, etc...  not too hot, not too sweet, good flavor.


----------



## Erik

oh, yeah - I also like "sweet hot" pickled jalapenos...


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> oh, yeah - I also like "sweet hot" pickled jalapenos...



I can get you some killer sweet hot pickles... I won't touch them but FIL and and wifey love them.


----------



## Erik

if they're the horseradish ones, don't bother - i can't stand the taste.
otherwise, I like tasty hot stuff.  (not naming any names to protect my skin)
and for the record, Dave's Insanity Sauce, while hot, is *NOT* tasty!


----------



## Doc

Erik said:


> i
> and for the record, Dave's Insanity Sauce, while hot, is *NOT* tasty!



I agree Erik.  I tried Dave's insanity sauce once.  That was enough.  Hot but not good.  
Lately I've had to tone down the hot stuff for the sake of my body.


----------



## American Woman

As I get older I like spicy better than HOT. A Chinese girl at in a restaurant said the hot sauce they have kept behind the counter is there because I guy was taken to the emergency room in pain. The hot sauce burned his taste buds and throat.


----------



## Erik

right - spicy = tasty.
hot for the sake of hot is just vinegar. (or habanero)
part of why i don't like chinese/hot mustard, horseradish, wasabi, etc...
they detract from the goodness of what I'm eating.

habanero vodka, on the other hand - is vicious for the first sip or 2, but after that you can actually start tasting the sweet in the pepper.


----------



## Galvatron

i have been slacking of late so i need to pick up the pace if i will hit my goal of 1000 by the end of the day....its gonna be a special moment


----------



## urednecku

You'll get there. Just say 'hello' back to me, that'll help.


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> You'll get there. Just say 'hello' back to me, that'll help.



HELLO


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry i was rude.....

HELLO TO ALL AT FF TODAY


----------



## urednecku

BTW, I didn't realize it, but this is post #2,185 for me!!


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> Sorry i was rude.....
> 
> HELLO TO ALL AT FF TODAY



Thanks for bring that to my attention. I guess I'm a bit rude, also.

HOWDY, TO ALL YA'LL ..........!!


----------



## Erik

didn't work.  he's still under 1000 posts.  probably out grilling...


----------



## rback33




----------



## Galvatron

Afternoon Erik


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> Afternoon Erik


That was 998, so send me a couple more!


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> That was 998, so send me a couple more!



well heres 999......gotta think of something special for the big 1000


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> well heres 999......gotta think of something special for the big 1000



*Call the fire department! I smell the smoke over here! *


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> well heres 999......gotta think of something special for the big 1000





rback33 said:


> *Call the fire department! I smell the smoke over here! *


Galv, quick!! GET OUT OF THE BUILDING!!! YER GONNA SET IT ON FIRE!! 
 .............................Now that youre safely out, stop thinking so much!!


----------



## American Woman

Spill yur guts Galvie....tell us where you hid the money


----------



## Galvatron

cheeky sods i have not gone on brain meltdown and the money....i aint telling


----------



## rback33

What are we not talking about?


----------



## American Woman

We are not talking about anything...but we need to be taking about up your post count


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> We are not talking about anything...but we need to be taking about up your post count



Bacl from town and watching fireworks... beer in hand now


----------



## pirate_girl

Cheese and mushroom pizza...


----------



## Bobcat

Throw on some black olives.


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> Cheese and mushroom pizza...


 

OK that is just wrong...........meat lovers and plenty of it.  Evening PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> OK that is just wrong...........meat lovers and plenty of it.  Evening PG!


Hey!! not in this house! 
Hello Danny.


----------



## Trakternut

Two cheeseburgers, fries, three Gatorades, and a pizza pocket from the concession stand out at the race track. Got pulled over to be pit steward for tonights races. I was about fifty feet from a rolling/tumbling/ bouncing streeter that ended up on its side against the catch fence that protects the folks in the pit side bleachers from flying junk.  The driver was helped out from his car and walked away with nary a scratch!  
  Fireworks after, now I'm home.  Think I'll go to bed soon.
   Hope your Fourth was a good 'un!


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked, but I caught some bangers in the sky on the way home.
By the way, Gretchen made it through the day, thanks to a blaring television and closed window blinds lol


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, they're givin' 'er hell tonight.  Sounds like WWIII out there.


----------



## Trakternut

pirate_girl said:


> I got banged in the sky on the way home.



Joined the "Mile High Club", didja?


----------



## thcri RIP

We just got back from watching the fireworks from the boat.  The fricken bugs were terrible.  In your eyes, in your ears, in your nose


----------



## rback33

Dead Silent out here in the sticks. Beer on the coffee table...I am starting to feel nice... Princess is on the second glass of wine.... life is great...


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> We just got back from watching the fireworks from the boat.  The fricken bugs were terrible.  In your eyes, in your ears, in your nose


Did you shower before you went?  LOL!


----------



## Trakternut

SSSsssooo, what happens when Princess gets into her third glass of wine??


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Joined the "Mile High Club", didja?


MONTE!!!!!!!!!!
someone's going to get a


----------



## Trakternut

bangin' ???


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Did you shower before you went?  LOL!




  yes I did, it may have been three days ago but I did shower before I went.


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> SSSsssooo, what happens when Princess gets into her third glass of wine??



My guess is things similar to what happened after the shots of tequila last night...


----------



## Trakternut

Pretty bad when your Significant Other has to get drunk in order for you to get laid. 

*Just Kidding!!!*


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Pretty bad when your Significant Other has to get drunk in order for you to get laid.
> 
> *Just Kidding!!!*



Does not HAVE to happen, but it's a great... better not say that last word in the open...


----------



## rback33

OK... I called it on the way home earlier... after being beckoned upstairs.... I got the "I'm sorry, I am really tired and have to work tomorrow..."  I SOOO saw it coming...


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> OK... I called it on the way home earlier... after being beckoned upstairs.... I got the "I'm sorry, I am really tired and have to work tomorrow..."  I SOOO saw it coming...


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> What are we not talking about?



Well, we were NOT talking about boobies...for once.


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> OK... I called it on the way home earlier... after being beckoned upstairs.... I got the "I'm sorry, I am really tired and have to work tomorrow..."  I SOOO saw it coming...


So, remind her it'll only take a couple o minutes......then you'll let her sleep, & you'll sleep better, too.



American Woman said:


>



SHADDUP. Laughing at a mans ache that way, it just ain't right.


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> So, remind her it'll only take a couple o minutes......then you'll let her sleep, & you'll sleep better, too.
> 
> 
> 
> SHADDUP. Laughing at a mans ache that way, it just ain't right.



I can't complain... last night was worth it...


----------



## urednecku

BTW, this one is #2225.


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> Hey!! not in this house!
> Hello Danny.


 

What!  At least pepperoni, sausage, and burger or ham............dont go for veggies on the pizza...........

Morning PG


----------



## rback33

ddrane2115 said:


> What!  At least pepperoni, sausage, and burger or ham............dont go for veggies on the pizza...........
> 
> Morning PG




Hey... Danny is at 2000 I see.... this is 1976... I might hit 2000 by nights end if there are people here to discuss things... OR CB shows up and we talk about waxing his back....


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Hey... Danny is at 2000 I see.... this is 1976... I might hit 2000 by nights end if there are people here to discuss things... OR CB shows up and we talk about waxing his back....



in slow short posts tell me about the trip


----------



## American Woman

Hey Jeremy, sorry to hear about your Dad.....Maybe your sister is catching it early enough to head things off for a while. There are a couple of new drugs out there that will be helpful in slowing it down if caught early enough.


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Hey Jeremy, sorry to hear about your Dad.....Maybe your sister is catching it early enough to head things off for a while. There are a couple of new drugs out there that will be helpful in slowing it down if caught early enough.



Sorry... It's my Grandpa not my Dad.... Sorry about the confusion there.... Thanks. It really sux all the way around.


----------



## American Woman

Can he go in the same place with your Grandmother? Does she know who he is?


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Can he go in the same place with your Grandmother? Does she know who he is!



Yes, he probably could, but he is not near that bad YET. She does not have a clue who anyone is anymore either... FWIW I got the update email and he is much better this afternoon anf Grandpa and my sis are going to dinner shortly.


----------



## American Woman

Oh good.....Is he taking Zanex? or something along those lines? I call it a "chill pill" That med will cause confusion. My MIL is bad but she gets worse right after taking it.


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Oh good.....Is he taking Zanex? or something along those lines? I call it a "chill pill" That med will cause confusion. My MIL is bad but she gets worse right after taking it.



I have no clue. My sis could prolly rattle them off for sure though...


----------



## American Woman

She jumped right on the meds so she was look'in....good thing....


----------



## Erik

it's way too easy to get bad interactions once the med list starts growing, especially if you're seeing more than one doc who prescribes the meds. A lot of GP/Fam practice types will prescribe "specialty meds"  (like xanax or some of the heart meds) that interact badly and cause a host of other problwems that they try to solve by prescribing another pill, etc...
I see a lot of this in med records when I'm reviewing them, especially in claims for 55+ year olds.


----------



## rback33

No serious stuff... need 9 more for 2000.... gotta follow mike's rules and all....


----------



## American Woman

Who's mike?


----------



## American Woman

That was 3,200 for me!
now I'm an odd ball again


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Who's mike?




The guy who started the thread!


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> That was 3,200 for me!
> now I'm an odd ball again



Um.. what do you mean AGAIN? Like it's anything new...


----------



## American Woman

Oh well Mike is better than the other name MCDSSAEQVXXZZ or something like that  I meant my number of posts are ODD


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> That was 3,200 for me!
> now I'm an odd ball again


drat!
germy beat me to it!
I was gonna say "again?  sure it's not STILL?"


----------



## rback33

but 3202 is even LMAO


----------



## thcri RIP

I think your all  having problems counting  LOL


----------



## rback33

Nope. 1999 here thanks a lot!


----------



## Erik

naah.
I'm a guy, and married -- I already know I don't count...


----------



## Erik

rback33 said:


> Nope. 1999 here thanks a lot!


soooo.....
how 'BOUT that Halley's comet?


----------



## Erik

WOO--HOO!!!
she still *loves* me!


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> drat!
> germy beat me to it!
> I was gonna say "again?  sure it's not STILL?"


----------



## American Woman

Ok....I'm even again....wasn't somebody gripping about us doing this?


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


>


no fair!
there I was quoting and replying and when I hit submit - not only was the quote missing, but now my reply hit before the (now severely edited) message I was trying to quote!
may have to change my name to Dr. WTF...


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> no fair!
> there I was quoting and replying and when I hit submit - not only was the quote missing, but now my reply hit before the (now severely edited) message I was trying to quote!
> may have to change my name to Dr. WTF...


  are you trying to say????


----------



## Erik

you had a multiquote post and I replied to it - but by the time I was done replying, it was gone, so now my reply posted before the comment I was replying to - which looks like sushi grade time travel.Since his favorite time traveller is Dr Who, and at the time I was trying to figure out what happened, Dr. WTF seemed appropriate.


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> you had a multiquote post and I replied to it - but by the time I was done replying, it was gone, so now my reply posted before the comment I was replying to - which looks like sushi grade time travel.Since his favorite time traveller is Dr Who, and at the time I was trying to figure out what happened, Dr. WTF seemed appropriate.


  *That was all in yur head*


----------



## Erik

pbttt...


----------



## Trakternut

And then, he farts.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> And then, he farts.


Exactly!


----------



## rback33

I hate working with a hangover.


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> I hate working with a hangover.



should have took the day of and had more beer


----------



## Erik

then you have 2 options - don't work --- or keep drinking...


----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> should have took the day of and had more beer



Um... NO



Erik said:


> then you have 2 options - don't work --- or keep drinking...




and....I think one would have to do BOTH or the opposite..


----------



## American Woman

fell better yet?


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> fell better yet?



Not 100%, but doing OK. Spent most of the morning in a meeting of one kind or another. Got some Gatorade in me and feel pretty good. My bro took me and my sis to lunch. It was good to eat.


----------



## American Woman

How's your Grandpa?


----------



## rback33

In Indianapolis with my Dad and Aunt for a reunion. He forgot his cell phone charger. So far the seems to be the only thing.   Should make for an interesting weekend for sure. Seem he is quite a bit better when someone helps him track his meds.


----------



## Erik

other thing I forgot to reccommend this morning -- try drinking some "Emergen-C" -- it's a vitamin/electrolyte powder with a LOT of vitamin C & B-complex in it.  I use it when working out in the heat and it helps limit cramping and the hungover feeling you get when you sweat too much before that 3rd beer kicks in...


----------



## rback33

Fluids and more fluids! Fine now... just tired.. early night and then I play ball again tomorrow night...


----------



## Trakternut

I remember in highschool, my cousin went out on Saturday night and got a little soused. My uncle knew the score and woke his hungover ass up at 6 AM and sent him out plowing down stubble.  The lands were worked out, already, leaving a dead furrow for him to bump over every time he reached the end of the field. Poor ol' Cuz suffered out the morning, but didn't feel like eating dinner (That's lunch to you high-fallootin' folks), instead, he grabbed a half gallon of orange juice from the fridge and settled down in the shade and started to drink. The more OJ he drank, the better he felt. So, after that..........when more OJ showed up in the fridge, Unk had another clue as to what Cuz had done the night before.


----------



## American Woman

I'm glad your Grandpa is doing better. The phone charger is something a lot of people would forget.....shoot....I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> I remember in highschool, my cousin went out on Saturday night and got a little soused. My uncle knew the score and woke his hungover ass up at 6 AM and sent him out plowing down stubble.  The lands were worked out, already, leaving a dead furrow for him to bump over every time he reached the end of the field. Poor ol' Cuz suffered out the morning, but didn't feel like eating dinner (That's lunch to you high-fallootin' folks), instead, he grabbed a half gallon of orange juice from the fridge and settled down in the shade and started to drink. The more OJ he drank, the better he felt. So, after that..........when more OJ showed up in the fridge, Unk had another clue as to what Cuz had done the night before.



That's funny there! I think my boss on the farm had my number sometimes too. I showed up one morning and did not even SEE him. I was told to dig out the lilac bushes. I think my dad called him ahead of time and warned him or something...


----------



## rback33

And to close the night... post 2100 here. Gonna shut it down. Tired and tomorrow will be a long day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Jeronimo lol


----------



## American Woman

Night night Germy! Tell Princess hey for me!


----------



## rback33

How can this thread sit idle for more than a week like this????


----------



## Galvatron

maybe i should dig up some more duck facts


----------



## Erik

tryin' to drive us all quackers?


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> tryin' to drive us all quackers?



naa im ducked off with trying that


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> . ............... but didn't feel like eating dinner (That's lunch to you high-fallootin' folks), ...............................




Well I'll be dipped!!! Some-body else knows when "_dinner_" _*really*_ is!!!
Points fer it!!


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Night night Germy! Tell Princess hey for me!



' Tell her 'Hi' for me, too!!


----------



## Trakternut

Ahhv noed it all mah lahf, Re-adne-ak!


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> naa im ducked off with trying that


  A lot of us are "ducked up" in the head, too.


----------



## Trakternut

You did mean to say *D*ucked up............didn't you?


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> ' Tell her 'Hi' for me, too!!


----------



## American Woman

You guys need to quit wacking...errr..um..quacking around with your time.


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Ahhv noed it all mah lahf, Re-adne-ak!



When Daddy came back to the states from New Guiny (sp) WWII, to Chicago, a "rich guy" stopped him & a fellow soldier on the street about 11:30am & invited 'em to Christmas 'dinner'.  Said he damn near starved to death before they ate at about 6:30 that night.


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> You guys need to quit wacking...errr..um..quacking around with your time.



Love you too


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> You did mean to say *D*ucked up............didn't you?


  Is _that_ what I said??


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> You guys need to quit wacking...errr..um..quacking around with your time.


  I got you, so I don't need to wack.......


----------



## Trakternut

I _think_ so...................


----------



## urednecku

Not sure myself now, I might have stutteterterdeded


----------



## Trakternut

I bet you did.


----------



## urednecku

This is thread number  2401


----------



## urednecku

And t-nutz is about to hit #900 in just a couple minutes.....


----------



## Galvatron

good day to you monte


----------



## Galvatron

good day to all you good folk


----------



## pirate_girl

4,237.
Dayum, I need to stop being so chatty..


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> 4,237.
> Dayum, I need to stop being so chatty..


Yea, put all those PM's in the open, no tellin' how many you'd have by now.


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> Yea, put all those PM's in the open, no tellin' how many you'd have by now.



This be true


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> good day to all you good folk




And a good day to you too Galvi.  Hope your day is as good as mine.




murph


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> And a good day to you too Galvi.  Hope your day is as good as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murph



on a roll here m8....weather is great....just dissected a Chicken added lots of spices onions peppers and herbs and slung it it the oven....gonna serve with salad tomato salsa and pita bread.

will put one aside for you my friend.


----------



## urednecku

Sounds good, be right over!!












OH, were you talking to somebody else?


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> Sounds good, be right over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, were you talking to somebody else?


your family now m8 dont wait for the invite just get ya ass over here


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> your family now m8 dont wait for the invite just get ya ass over here


2 more posts, Galvie!!!


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> 2 more posts, Galvie!!!



well heres one just for you


----------



## urednecku

one more for 1200...................GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> one more for 1200...................GO FOR IT!!!!



i just can't do it....what would i say....what would people think....should i write a speech.....shit too late i have done it


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> on a roll here m8....weather is great....just dissected a Chicken added lots of spices onions peppers and herbs and slung it it the oven....gonna serve with salad tomato salsa and pita bread.
> 
> will put one aside for you my friend.



Keep a leg or a wing for me.  I love either of the two.  Breast ain't too bad.  I have some Spotted Cow I can bring over.  I think you will enjoy that.


----------



## urednecku

Galvatron said:


> i just can't do it....what would i say....what would people think....should i write a speech.....shit too late i have done it


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> And a good day to you too Galvi.  Hope your day is as good as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murph





Galvatron said:


> on a roll here m8....weather is great....just dissected a Chicken added lots of spices onions peppers and herbs and slung it it the oven....gonna serve with salad tomato salsa and pita bread.
> 
> will put one aside for you my friend.





thcri said:


> Keep a leg or a wing for me.  I love either of the two.  Breast ain't too bad.  I have some Spotted Cow I can bring over.  I think you will enjoy that.



Both ya'll comeon over to my place, bring the familys, I got a couple of BIG piles of trees in the pasture for a HUGE bon-fire, we'll roast a hog, steer, what-ever. And pickle our brains with plenty of beer of your choice, to boot!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> Breast ain't too bad.



Mmmmm, breasts are good...........


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> Both ya'll comeon over to my place, bring the familys, I got a couple of BIG piles of trees in the pasture for a HUGE bon-fire, we'll roast a hog, steer, what-ever. And pickle our brains with plenty of beer of your choice, to boot!!!



fire food and beer.....im so tempted now


----------



## urednecku

OhioTC18 said:


> Mmmmm, breasts are good...........


BRESTISIS =  VERY good


----------



## thcri RIP

urednecku said:


> And pickle our brains with plenty of beer of your choice, to boot!!!




Speaking of "Pickle"  has anyone here had "Batter Fried Turkey Gisserts" ?



Dang they are good with Spotted Cow.


Murph


----------



## urednecku

thcri said:


> Speaking of "Pickle"  has anyone here had "Batter Fried Turkey Gisserts" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dang they are good with Spotted Cow.
> 
> 
> Murph


Never had 'em, but I bet they would be good,   as I love chicken gisserts.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Speaking of "Pickle"  has anyone here had "Batter Fried Turkey Gisserts" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dang they are good with Spotted Cow.
> 
> 
> Murph





urednecku said:


> Never had 'em, but I bet they would be good,   as I love chicken gisserts.



what the hell are gisserts???


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> what the hell are gisserts???



Commonly know as chicken gizzards  I love em


----------



## Galvatron

OhioTC18 said:


> Commonly know as chicken gizzards  I love em



k....so my friend are they like chicken nuggets??


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> what the hell are gisserts???




They are part of a chicken or turkey.  In the turkey that you buy at the grocery store it usually is in the bag with the liver and  heart.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> They are part of a chicken or turkey.  In the turkey that you buy at the grocery store it usually is in the bag with the liver and  heart.



oooo you mean what we call giblets here......man if we dont bin them we at most feed em to the cat....learn something new every day.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> oooo you mean what we call giblets here......man if we dont bin them we at most feed em to the cat....learn something new every day.



Like you telling me you don't cook em and eat them???????  Dang a few of us fight for them around here.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> oooo you mean what we call giblets here......man if we dont bin them we at most feed em to the cat....learn something new every day.


The cat would die before he gets the gizzard, liver and heart in my house


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Like you telling me you don't cook em and eat them???????  Dang a few of us fight for them around here.





OhioTC18 said:


> The cat would die before he gets the gizzard, liver and heart in my house



it's a funny old world we live in....all the years i have bought chicken/Turkey all the bits in the bag(liver heart giblets neck ect) have been tossed in the bin or fed to the dog or cat.....now im gonna have to season and fry the buggers and try them....got to be good if you fight over them.


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> The cat would die before he gets the gizzard, liver and heart in my house




Yeah here too, remember the pic someone posted of the little girl burying the neighbors cat.  That is what would happen at our house if the cat ate me gissert.


murph


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> it's a funny old world we live in....all the years i have bought chicken/Turkey all the bits in the bag(liver heart giblets neck ect) have been tossed in the bin or fed to the dog or cat.....now im gonna have to season and fry the buggers and try them....got to be good if you fight over them.




Well you can still do the heart and liver to the dogs and cats but not the gissert.  I do like beef liver though as long as I don't have to prepare it.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Yeah here too, remember the pic someone posted of the little girl burying the neighbors cat.  That is what would happen at our house if the cat ate me gissert.
> 
> 
> murph



note to self...."don't fook with steve and his gissert"


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

When we have a turkey, the giblets get boiled and the turkey gets basted with the juice. "Somehow" the heart, liver and gizzard disappear before the turkey is done.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

The neck? I bin that thing.


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> good day to you monte



Apologies, Galvi. I noted your greeting and failed to return it.  So, Good day to you, too.


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Apologies, Galvi. I noted your greeting and failed to return it.  So, Good day to you, too.



no Apologies needed my friend....a true gent you are


----------



## Trakternut

Aww Shucks!


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Aww Shucks!



come out of there and give me a hug


----------



## Trakternut

, nuh-uh.  Nope! I'll shake yer hand, but that's all.


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> , nuh-uh.  Nope! I'll shake yer hand, but that's all.



ok i will just go wash my hands


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> ok i will just go wash my hands




You really don't need to wash ya hands, he grew up on a farm,  you should be asking him to wash his hands first.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

*BLA!!!!!!!!!!* bla bla *BLA!!!!*


----------



## urednecku

Galv, around here the 'giblets' are the heart, liver, gizzards, etc. A lot of people like the liver. I LOVE the gizzard & heart. Next time around the fried chicken place, get some of them gizzards to try. IF they are cooked near right, you'll never throw another one out. Them's fighten' words, & one dead cat.


----------



## urednecku

Deadly Sushi said:


> *BLA!!!!!!!!!!* bla bla *BLA!!!!*


Sushi, ya trin' ta get ta 5360 posts tonight?


----------



## Erik

I always thought the giblets were the parts you use to bait your hook while digesting dinner -- so with a little luck you won't be stuck eating leftover turkey for supper!


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> ok i will just go wash my hands





Trakternut said:


> , nuh-uh.  Nope! I'll shake yer hand, but that's all.





Galvatron said:


> come out of there and give me a hug





Trakternut said:


> Aww Shucks!


How'bout both ya'll washing up? T-nuts spends his days in the sewers, and Galvi spends his days doing.......well...um.... just make him wash his hands


----------



## Bobcat

Hey mbsieg! Congrats on one of the most viewed threads ever on FF and probably the fastest growing thread, period!!!! Rep Points!


----------



## American Woman

Bobcat said:


> Hey mbsieg! Congrats on one of the most viewed threads ever on FF and probably the fastest growing thread, period!!!! Rep Points!


Somehow I don't think it went the way he planned it


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

It was kind like giving the kids a toy and they wear out the box having fun


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> It was kind like giving the kids a toy and they wear out the box having fun


YEP, & we can post here, just to see how many times we HAVE posted!!


----------



## rback33

Holy Crap it's a crazy day at work!


----------



## American Woman

So....Germy.....WHY is it a crazy day at work?


----------



## Galvatron

Because Clarkson aint used to doing any work


----------



## American Woman




----------



## rback33

Galvatron said:


> Because Clarkson aint used to doing any work





American Woman said:


>



 Just don't eat the brownies.....


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


>



Don't start giggling you will set me off


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Just don't eat the brownies.....



Good day to you sir....now back to work


----------



## pirate_girl

.......

 did that count?


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> Just don't eat the brownies.....


  OR drink the company coffee. That would be a bribe.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

MY CLIENT IS A ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
****ing PRICK promissed he would buy $50K and now he is back pedaling!


----------



## Trakternut

_tap, tap, tap,_ Posting, one, two, three.....three, two, one. Posting, posting.  
End of post!


----------



## Trakternut

This is a post. It is not a real post. Had it _been_ a real post, you would have been given instructions where to go, which forum to tune to, and other pertinent information needed to survive a real post. Again, this is just a post.
  Now, back to your regular posting.


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> This is a post. It is not a real post. Had it _been_ a real post, you would have been given instructions where to go, which forum to tune to, and other pertinent information needed to survive a real post. Again, this is just a post.
> Now, back to your regular posting.



And if it had been a _*real* _post, it would have been posted by a *real *postee.


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> And if it had been a _*real* _post, it would have been posted by a *real *postee.



now im a realist so what should i do


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> now im a realist so what should i do


 
really get a life?


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> _tap, tap, tap,_ Posting, one, two, three.....three, two, one. Posting, posting.
> End of post!


  Your a NUT!


Trakternut said:


> This is a post. It is not a real post. Had it _been_ a real post, you would have been given instructions where to go, which forum to tune to, and other pertinent information needed to survive a real post. Again, this is just a post.
> Now, back to your regular posting.


Yur a Nut!


urednecku said:


> And if it had been a _*real* _post, it would have been posted by a *real *postee.





Galvatron said:


> now im a realist so what should i do


Don't worry Galv.... Refer to the last three posts and you will notice that it was just a test. Redneck even posted to let others know it wasn't a real post by a real postee. You weren't actually being asked to DO anything. So don't panic.....YET!


----------



## Trakternut

urednecku said:


> And if it had been a _*real* _post, it would have been posted by a *real *postee.



Better know the difference between a post*er* and a post*ee.*
I made the post, therefore, I am the post*er*
The recipients of said posts were, then, the post*ee*s 
Get it??
Good!
 Now, back to regular postage.


----------



## Galvatron

hey good evening Monte i owe you a Pm.....been a long day but will get back to you......

have you got anything for a midnight snack going my way??


----------



## Galvatron

ps that was a postage as in letter not post as in post.....


----------



## American Girl

*OMG...You Goofballs crack me up.  Thanks for the giggles, I can always use more of those.  I love you guys.*


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> *OMG...You Goofballs crack me up.  Thanks for the giggles, I can always use more of those.  I love you guys.*



Luv you too


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Better know the difference between a post*er* and a post*ee.*
> I made the post, therefore, I am the post*er*
> The recipients of said posts were, then, the post*ee*s
> Get it??
> Good!
> Now, back to regular postage.


My observations of all this is that from the beginning you established your "post" to be a test and requested we disregard it because it WAS only a test after all. So whether you consider yourself or we consider you a "poster"," postee", or even weather we get the point as we are supposed to be the postees" is all for not because after all it was a test and we were asked to disregard it.


----------



## Trakternut

Disregard AW's post.


----------



## American Woman

too deep for ya huh?


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> too deep for ya huh?


----------



## American Woman

That was too easy! You gotta double talk me better'n that (one down)
 Where's Steve?


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bleu Cheese


----------



## American Woman

Ranch


----------



## Trakternut

This should make about 63 posts til I make 1000.


----------



## Trakternut

OOPS! I meant *5*3, however, it's now 5*2*


----------



## urednecku

Deadly Sushi said:


> Bleu Cheese


With BIG chunks of cheese!!


----------



## Trakternut

OMG! How they're talking 'bout blowing chunks!   Gonna ruin my sammich here, boys!


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> OMG! How they're talking 'bout blowing chunks!   Gonna ruin my sammich here, boys!



yea, the blu chunks, there really good ta dip yer veggies in.


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> OMG! How they're talking 'bout blowing chunks!   Gonna ruin my sammich here, boys!


dipp'in in chunks? 
I would put my sammich down for a minute...but you go right a head


----------



## Trakternut

Okay, this has gotta stop. Pretty sure we're treading on boundries here.


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> Okay, this has gotta stop. Pretty sure we're treading on boundries here.


Boundries? Anything like blueberreis? I'm not sure how blu chunks would go with them.


----------



## Trakternut

Nope, taste different!


----------



## urednecku

OK, tnutz, 3 more.........post, post, post......


----------



## Trakternut

3 more wut?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bleu Cheese with BIG chunks sounds good to me! Infact.... Im going into the kitchen


----------



## Trakternut

Oh.............*NOW* it comes to me as I stand pee'in' into the wind!


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Okay, this has gotta stop. Pretty sure we're treading on boundries here.


a big guy like you and works at a crappy job, and you are queasy already?


----------



## Trakternut

Shhhh...................uhhhh...........sewage is one thing. "Chunks" is quite another.


----------



## American Woman




----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> 3 more wut?


OOPS, my bad. I looked @ yer thread count, thought I saw 997, guess it wuz 957. "My bad"



Trakternut said:


> Shhhh...................uhhhh...........sewage is one thing. "Chunks" is quite another.



Ya means ta be tellin me they ain't chunks in the sewage?  I figgured chunks just be stuff that took the elevator!!


----------



## American Woman

I'll say it for'im.....eewwweeee!


----------



## Trakternut

Heh-heh-heh! Redneck, you tell the girls in your life to quit flushing them..........."monthly things" down the dang toilet and I won't be finding so many 'chunks'.


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Heh-heh-heh! Redneck, you tell the girls in your life to quit flushing them..........."monthly things" down the dang toilet and I won't be finding so many 'chunks'.



are we talking credit card statements


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Heh-heh-heh! Redneck, you tell the girls in your life to quit flushing them..........."monthly things" down the dang toilet and I won't be finding so many 'chunks'.


There NOT mine! We have a private tank for me


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> There NOT mine! We have a private tank for me


& I'm gonna let _her_ explain that the next time it's gotta be pumped out.


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> & I'm gonna let _her_ explain that the next time it's gotta be pumped out.



Now this sounds like a job for Trakternut


----------



## American Woman

Hey! I'm gonna report this thread for being off topic! We were talking about nonsense and now all of sudden were talking about getting T-nutz over here to clean up behind me!


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> Hey! I'm gonna report this thread for being off topic! We were talking about nonsense and now all of sudden were talking about getting T-nutz over here to clean up behind me!



your so right....did i metion i hate Hertfordshire spiders.....creepy fookers.


----------



## American Woman

That's better...now we are back on a nonsense topic :glare"
Spiders?  
I was hoping to get the subject off of me and on to y'all's....um...uh .....oh never mind that would be off topic too.


----------



## Galvatron

i just picked a serious grolly


----------



## American Woman

SEE??? picking yer nose! that's better.....those chunks are small and wouldn't clog up T-nutz's job....


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> SEE??? picking yer nose! that's better.....those chunks are small and wouldn't clog up T-nutz's job....



whats the difference between a bogie and a Brussel sprout.....you cant get the kids to eat Brussel sprouts


----------



## Erik

purple - because ice cream has no bones.

ps #700


----------



## American Woman

PINK- the mosquito's are eating us up!


----------



## Trakternut

Man! you guys gotta get a life!


----------



## Trakternut

twenty to go for an even grand!!!


----------



## American Woman

And then it's a party?


----------



## Trakternut

Party? Wutz that?   Haven't partied for a loooonnngg time!!


----------



## American Woman

It's where you stand around and chat while eating chips and dip.....We could do that when you get to your desired goal of posts


----------



## Erik

1500...


----------



## rback33

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOQvcMLll4E"]YouTube - Fergie - Glamorous[/ame]

Good song and she's hot.....


----------



## Trakternut

We're still rackin' up the posts, huh?


----------



## Trakternut

This post makes my count *1,000*Yup! a whole grand!!! yaaayyy meee!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

CONGRATS big guy!!!!!  Its about time! We need more of your posts.


----------



## Trakternut

Why? Runnin' out of Amy Winohorse pictures//


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I have to catch up on her actually.... wonder if she killed herself yet.


----------



## Trakternut

*Knock knock knock* Anybody home???


----------



## American Woman

*Bang!*


----------



## American Woman

Who'd I get?


----------



## Trakternut

Nice offer, but..........it's too far down there for me to travel for an hour!


----------



## American Woman

I need 7 more posts to hit 4000!


----------



## American Woman

What? What'd I offer?


----------



## Trakternut

Well, post, then.


----------



## American Woman

You can pick your nose, and you can pick your friends....BUT I draw the line at a friend picking my nose!


----------



## Trakternut

Sheesh! I ain't gonna pick your nose. There's more........"picturesque" things to pick at!


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> What? What'd I offer?


"BANG!!!


----------



## American Woman

*Botta bing botta bang!*


----------



## Trakternut

She doesn't get it.


----------



## American Woman

Nope


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> She doesn't get it.


_*I'll*_ see to it she"*she gets IT*"!!!!


----------



## American Woman




----------



## rback33

Bump.


Hi Mike.


----------



## Galvatron

your close to that target Clarkson


----------



## rback33

Yup. Next week it should happen... if it goes better than this week. I was not able to be on much this week. Lots of meetings, out of the office and busy at home. Headin out now.... Halloween party to get ready for...


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Yup. Next week it should happen... if it goes better than this week. I was not able to be on much this week. Lots of meetings, out of the office and busy at home. Headin out now.... Halloween party to get ready for...



Have a fun night it sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## rback33

It's here!!!


----------



## Ice Queen

What's here?


----------



## Galvatron

you missed it ice Queen its now gone.....well done Jezza.


----------



## rback33

Ice Queen said:


> What's here?



My 3000th post was yesterday..


----------



## Trakternut

Man! That's a lotta bullsh*t, rback!


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Man! That's a lotta bullsh*t, rback!




Yup. One would think I had brown eyes...


----------



## Trakternut

When they turn blue, does that mean you're a quart low??


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Yup. One would think I had brown eyes...





Trakternut said:


> When they turn blue, does that mean you're a quart low??



I have Brown eyes


----------



## Trakternut

Ahhhhhhhh, so you're up to operating level than.


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, so you're up to operating level than.



i think im over flowing....i should stop holding it in and just let it spill out

Good day to you Monte.


----------



## Trakternut

Galvatron said:


> i think im over flowing....i should stop holding it in and just let it spill out
> 
> Good day to you Monte.



I thought you *were* letting it spill out!


----------



## Galvatron

Trakternut said:


> I thought you *were* letting it spill out!



one will never know.....but for sure i have another post


----------



## Trakternut

Yes, you have another post.....followed by another....and another...and another.....and another.........and............................................................
G'day to you too, Dean.


----------



## Galvatron

And another


----------



## Trakternut

<sigh> And another......


----------



## Galvatron

Im gonna make this one worth while.....

Yesterday it was chucking down with rain....outside my house a old gent with his wife pulled up with a flat tire....i went out got soaked changing the tire for them whilst my wife made them a nice cuppa tea....they had a long journey in front of them so to be safe i took the old boy to the local tire place and got the bad one fixed.......took about an hour in all but worth it.

When they left they offered me $$$ as a thank you and i kindly refused but accepted a hand shake.

Feeling younger and good about myself i shaved of my beard for the first time last night since 1996.....now my wife says i look stupid my kids keep laughing and the Dog keeps barking at me.


Man i felt good yesterday......for a while.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Man i felt good yesterday......for a while.





It is amazing how you feel after helping someone out.  I will help people from time to time when stranded along the road side.  One young girl one time wouldn't even roll down her window and told me she had the police on the cell phone right now and I would not need to help her    so I left.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> It is amazing how you feel after helping someone out.  I will help people from time to time when stranded along the road side.  One young girl one time wouldn't even roll down her window and told me she had the police on the cell phone right now and I would not need to help her    so I left.



If you were wearing clothes the story could have been different


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Feeling younger and good about myself i shaved of my beard for the first time last night since 1996.....now my wife says i look stupid my kids keep laughing and the Dog keeps barking at me.
> 
> 
> Man i felt good yesterday......for a while.



I can sympathize - I used to shave every winter, whether I needed it or not.
then I got married - for whatever reason, I hadn't shaved that year, and when I finally got around to it, the first thing I heard from my wife was "I like you better with the beard".
Her younger sister: "you look weird"
Baby sister: "grow it back" - she didn't even slow down on her way through the house...

6+ years later, I can use shaving as a threat - along with the threat of sleeping on the couch...


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> If you were wearing clothes the story could have been different


----------



## Galvatron

what a rude man


----------



## Trakternut

Everybody's got enough posts in, I guess, huh?


----------



## Galvatron

no harm in one more....Good day Monte.


----------



## Trakternut

G'day, Dean!


----------



## Galvatron

so......what now??


----------



## Trakternut

Well, since it's just past  noon for you, I dunno. As for me, I'm off to the rodeo!
TTYL, Galvi!


----------



## Galvatron

Have fun and try to ride something


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


> Well, since it's just past noon for you, I dunno. As for me, I'm off to the rodeo!
> TTYL, Galvi!


 what?!?
it's 40 below, got no heater in your truck, and you don't give a f***, so it's off to the rodeo?...?


----------



## Galvatron

Good Afternoon Erik.


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Have fun and try to ride something




Galvi you know the other day when you were PMing me stuff that made no sense???  You got me in trouble with my wife that day.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Galvi you know the other day when you were PMing me stuff that made no sense???  You got me in trouble with my wife that day.



Lucky we stopped when we did...and may i add it's all about you today


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Lucky we stopped when we did...and may i add it's all about you today




Yeah not only would I have forgotten her birthday I would have forgotten mothers day.


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Yeah not only would I have forgotten her birthday I would have forgotten mothers day.



 Dead man walking


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah to make it worse I told her that in the 27 years we have been married I only forgot her birthday twice.  Her reply was we have been married *28* years.  


But that is ok, I blamed it on to you


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Yeah to make it worse I told her that in the 27 years we have been married I only forgot her birthday twice.  Her reply was we have been married *28* years.
> 
> 
> But that is ok, I blamed it on to you



I'm so pleased im here for you

Lets hope you get all you deserve


----------



## Erik

Galvatron said:


> Good Afternoon Erik.


 top 'o th' mornin' to you, too!
Slainte Va!


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> top 'o th' mornin' to you, too!
> Slainte Va!



Good Health to you to Sir


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rustys in da house!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> rustys in da house!!!!



Crap...the thread is fooked now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Crap...the thread is fooked now


 
damn straight, lady!


----------



## Galvatron

.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok game on


----------



## benspawpaw

i dont remember eating peanuts


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EW! haha


----------



## Erik

3599......


----------



## Ice Queen

I'm usually good at talking rubbish, but when it comes to typing it - I can't think of a thing to say.........................


----------



## Kei

Two more days and back home I go.


----------



## thcri RIP

Kei said:


> Two more days and back home I go.




Where is home and when your back home will you still be able to visit us here?


----------



## Bobcat

Jackie Chans home town. She promised to say 'hey' to Jackie for me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Jackie Chans home town. *She promised to say 'hey' to Jackie for me.*




Jackie grew up in Hong Kong   Just watched a Mash 4077 show tonight and Jackie was on it.


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> Jackie grew up in Hong Kong   Just watched a *Mash 4077 show tonight and Jackie was on it*.



Are you sure?


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Are you sure?



Am I sure about what, if he was on Mash or if he was born in Hong Kong??


----------



## Bobcat

mbsieg said:


> For all the people who post useless nothings here is a thread devoted to you!!!!!!!!!!!! Post whore away yall......... Yes on the internet your post count means everything!!!!!!! PUMP UP YOUR POST COUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only crap can be posted here nothing serious or interesting.........


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> Am I sure about what, if he was on Mash or if he was born in Hong Kong??



On MASH (the uh, bolded part. ) I don't think he was. Which episode?


----------



## Erik

Kei, 
hope you're only going home for a visit - or if for longer than that, keep in touch!


----------



## thcri RIP

It was the episode where everyone got Somalia from Clingers turkey meal except BJ and Honeycut who were trying to get back to the camp but got lost and rolled the jeep.  Jackie came along and pretended he captured them to protect them from other N Koreans.

Now you got me wondering maybe it wasn't Jackie.  I will have to go and see if I can find that episode on IMD.


----------



## Bobcat

thcri said:


> It was the episode where everyone got *Somalia* from Clingers turkey
> <snip>






I think the guy from Barney Miller was in an episode, and I think his name was something like Jackie Soo.


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


>



Salmonella  Dang spell check


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> I think the guy from Barney Miller was in an episode, and I think his name was something like Jackie Soo.



No it was not Jackie Chan, nor Jackie Soo.  I have seen this guy in other movies but for the life of me I can not put a name to his face.  Going through all the episodes of Mash but have not run across him yet.


----------



## Kei

thcri said:


> Where is home and when your back home will you still be able to visit us here?


Home is Hong Kong and when I get settled in I'll be back on here. 



Erik said:


> Kei,
> hope you're only going home for a visit - or if for longer than that, keep in touch!


Moving back permanently.


----------



## thcri RIP

Kei said:


> Home is Hong Kong and when I get settled in I'll be back on here.
> 
> 
> Moving back permanently.




That sounds great.  I wish all the best for you on your travels etc.  I am glad you will still be around here.


----------



## Bobcat

Mako was in an episode, as an enemy soldier I think. You may remember Mako from "The Sand Pebbles".



> Steve McQueen - "Valve, belong same. Sabe?"
> Mako - "Wow"
> Steve McQueen - "No, VALVE"
> Mako - "Wow"
> Steve McQueen - "Ok, wow"
> 
> Steve McQueen - "This is boiler, belong live steam, sabe?"
> Steve McQueen - "You know STONG steam"
> Mako - "SSSSSSS- STIM"
> Steve McQueen - "STEEEEAM"
> Mako - "SSSSS-STIM"
> 
> Steve McQueen - "See live steam- make engine go FOOM FOOM FOOM FOOM"


----------



## Kei

thcri said:


> That sounds great.  I wish all the best for you on your travels etc.  I am glad you will still be around here.


Thank you


----------



## thcri RIP

Bobcat said:


> Mako was in an episode, as an enemy soldier I think. You may remember Mako from "The Sand Pebbles".




Nope not Mako.


----------



## rback33

Kei said:


> Two more days and back home I go.



Woohoo me too!



Kei said:


> Home is Hong Kong and when I get settled in I'll be back on here.
> 
> 
> Moving back permanently.




Oh. Wait. Is this a new development? I mean.. I don't care for Texas this much either, but don't let them run u out of the country.....


----------



## Bobcat

It's the yob sitchiation for her (lack of).


----------



## Kei

rback33 said:


> Woohoo me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Wait. Is this a new development? I mean.. I don't care for Texas this much either, but don't let them run u out of the country.....


I like Texas just fine but as Bobcat said it's for job reasons plus I have been a little homesick. Losing my job gives me the excuse.


----------



## brazospete

Galvatron said:


> this thread is great......that reminds me....
> 
> i know 5 interesting facts about ducks and none of them are true.....now where did i leave my drink


                                 Do you know how to catch a unique duck???


----------



## brazospete

brazospete said:


> Do you know how to catch a unique duck???


 UNIQUE UP ON HIM!!!


----------



## Ice Queen

But apparently you have to walk with a lisp to do it.


----------



## rback33

I feel the need to bump this for Mike....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

rback33 said:


> I feel the need to bump this for Mike....


 
'bout time you showed up!


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> 'bout time you showed up!



at least my absence has been voluntary... 

Good to see you too. What's with the wheat av? You coming to Kansas? lol


----------



## rback33

In honor of the other thread... I am bumping what I think was really THE original thread about nothing. You're welcome Mike!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i have nothing to say.

























literally.


























nothing.

























not a single thing.


























at all.



























absolutley nothing to say.



























why are you still reading this?





















i told you i had nothing to say!
























.........


----------



## rback33

So things are normal today? lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HAHA yes, rather normal indeed


----------



## Galvatron

My Bum is producing sweat.....now thats a talking point.....NOT


No Pics will follow this comment due to health and safety reasons


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> No Pics will follow this comment due to health and safety reasons


 
we all appriciate that, m8


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> we all appriciate that, m8



Could be worse....maybe not


----------



## muleman RIP

2 assholes talking about butt sweat? WHY oh WHY am I here?


----------



## muleman RIP

To keep Rusty in his natural place!


----------



## muleman RIP

And to read Galvi's one liners!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello, Froghead! how are you today?


----------



## muleman RIP

Hot and muggy as can be. So far all the rain is staying west of us and no relief to us. Hope we get some rain to cool things down soon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

looks like we may get hit with some pretty interesting stuff tonight. should be hittin us about the time i leave Barracudas


----------



## muleman RIP

There is a bunch of weather about 1-2 counties west of us. Erie and Buffalo are getting it pretty hard right now. Streaming mostly North and not much East so we are still sweating.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> There is a bunch of weather about 1-2 counties west of us. Erie and Buffalo are getting it pretty hard right now. Streaming mostly North and not much East so we are still sweating.


 
theres weather everywhere, Froghead!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is still 40 miles west of here! We will get some from the cluster down near Pittsburgh. Home of the Steelers, a real team!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well it is still 40 miles west of here! We will get some from the cluster down near Pittsburgh. Home of the Steelers, a real *bore*!


 
i agree


----------



## muleman RIP

The Giants suck so bad they make them go to Jersey to play!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

watch it Froghead!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> watch it Froghead!


Well at least the Eagles and Steelers play in their home towns!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SO???


----------



## muleman RIP

So they should be called the East Rutherford Giants since that is where they "play" if you can call it that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SO???


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn Rusty now the weather service is calling for up to 4 inches of rain later today! Guess the bales that are still out there will get a little wet!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JUST A LITTLE!! 2 maybe 3 here at last check. maybe i ought check again...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k guess its all going up to yuo. they took away the weather statment, said maybe a tenth of an inch


----------



## muleman RIP

I should take you some pics outside right now. I just got done grabbing wash off the line and fed the cows early cause we are in for a strong storm.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

go for it, im all about storm pics


----------



## muleman RIP

It is dark and raining too hard for pics!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wimp


----------



## muleman RIP

I still have not downloaded the pics from Niagara Falls.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got the bush hog back together and mowed the pasture and a bunch of other areas that needed it badly. The Amish guy had sharpened my blades from the old mower and they cut almost as good as a lawn mower.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sweet. watchin the ARCA race. Joey Coulter is running a special paint scheme in tribute you a young girl who lost her battle with cancer, i really like when they do that for the families


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to hook the lowboy up to the dump truck and haul bales from down below tomorrow. For all the rain we got it dried out fast with the breeze today.


----------



## Ironman

American Woman said:


> What if she was choosing between the different sausages and pointed to his pecker saying it looked too fatty?


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice wheels! Rider needs training.


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> Going to hook the lowboy up to the dump truck and haul bales from down below tomorrow. For all the rain we got it dried out fast with the breeze today.



With all that hot air you put out, I can see why!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I did my part. have to wait for wife to give me a ride back for the tractor. I ain't walking almost 2 miles mostly uphill. It ain't that urgent.


----------



## rback33

Nice Rig!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HEY MULE!

can your prius pull that trailer?


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah this is only the second time I have hauled hay with it. Got it right before my health problems started and hauled bales then.(2007) Since then the trailer has sat and I really need to sell it. It is a shame to have a Trailking sitting and not being used. It is rated for 26,000gvw and has air brakes. Never got to finish hooking it up to the truck. Had bought it to haul my 580 Case and skidsteer. Sold all my hay equipment so now I am at the mercy of others to get my hay done. I don't really need much as I just run a few beefers.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HEY MULE!
> 
> can your prius pull that trailer?


As well as your Furd could!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey the Furd pulled a Volvo from East York to East Prospect back when she was young 
can yer prius do that? huh? can it? huh?


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> *Better than* your Furd could!



Fixed it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Wonder why we don't see pics of Rusty's rusty Furd lately?


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey the Furd pulled a Volvo from East York to East Prospect back when she was young
> can yer prius do that? huh? can it? huh?


 

 I,m guessing the Volvo owner had a different story , as in they were pushing the ford


----------



## loboloco

Won't be on here much tomorrow.  Working all day and into the night.


----------



## mak2

I gotta work too, but if you guys miss me too much just email me.


----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> Nice wheels! Rider needs training.


----------



## rback33

Ok ladies and gents.. it's official.... this is my 4,000th post!


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Ok ladies and gents.. it's official.... this is my 4,000th post!



I thinks we should have a toast.  Rusty you out there with the beer.

Congrates Jeremy


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Ok ladies and gents.. it's official.... this is my 4,000th post!



Congrats Clarkson.......you are now an official spammer


Now get back to posting


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

congrats, butthead 

now youve been here longer than me and are still so far behind. get with it, eh???


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> congrats, butthead
> 
> now youve been here longer than me and are still so far behind. get with it, eh???



LOL Turd burglar.... I disappeared and more or less stopped posting for the better part of a year back there... otherwise i would be WAY higher... probably not as high as you, but then again.. u seem to have more time on your hands...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah pretty much. at least half of my posting on here gets done while im working. 




probably more


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Yeah pretty much. at least half of my posting on here gets done while im working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably more




Back then it was about half and half... now almost all my posting is  done at work


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol!

hey! like teh new avatar:?????


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> u seem to have more time on your hands...



If he aint spanking he is warming his hands up with typing.....both make a right old mess


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> If he aint spanking he is warming his hands up with typing.....both make a right old mess


And just what has Galvi been doing with his hands lately?


----------



## Galvatron

Having a wank!!!!

SUCK IT!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

What is wrong with you? Did you miss a stroke or two?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> What is wrong with you? Did you miss a stroke or two?



Still stroking.....not finished yet......it it comes......














...

























...

















...



















...


----------



## muleman RIP

You are a sick puppy!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> You are a sick puppy!


----------



## muleman RIP

That dog sits down like Rusty!


----------



## mbsieg

Hello all!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Hey there is a picture of a duck here somewhere!!


----------



## tiredretired

Up, up and away!!


----------



## mbsieg

There once was a man from Nantucket, Whose


----------



## MrLiberty

vomit filled most of the bucket....


----------



## mbsieg

As he said with a grin


----------



## tiredretired

as he wiped off his chin.....


----------



## Danang Sailor

if I had a harp I'd just pluck it!


----------



## luvs

you're reading my post.


----------



## MrLiberty

Not really just skimmed it.


----------



## Catavenger

Why can't he make me money like that Grumpy Cat does for his people?


----------



## luvs

you're reading my subsequent post to see if i said something else.


----------



## MrLiberty

luvs said:


> you're reading my subsequent post to see if i said something else.




I skimmed it to see what was said, and I didn't see that you said anything.....


----------



## luvs

my sentiment.


----------



## MrLiberty

luvs said:


> my sentiment.




I'm mental.......


----------



## Galvatron

I just see a advert on tv for life insurance and they claim that the policy will cover all types of death....so today i start my plan to fake my own death

SUCKERS


----------



## luvs

MrLiberty said:


> I'm mental.......



joeV is, too. i hear he's got a twin--


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> I'm mental.......



Well, admitting it is the first stage toward recovery.


----------



## luvs

many people ingest food- if not most people.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> Well, admitting it is the first stage toward recovery.




Who said I want to recover?


----------



## luvs

find a purpose to be a better person. it'll make you a better person.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's one;

What I like most about FF.
We are free to express our religious beliefs without worrying so much about asshats chiming in with silly posts.

The End!


----------



## MrLiberty

Religion has no place in religious debates.


----------



## pirate_girl

Posts: 35,046


----------



## mbsieg

pirate_girl said:


> Posts: 35,046



Hey I don't think you need my thread Missy.............


----------



## Galvatron

And this is post 10,002...thats a whole lot of bullshit

Do i get a lollipop now


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> And this is post 10,002...thats a whole lot of bullshit
> 
> Do i get a lollipop now




NO, toilet paper..........


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> NO, toilet paper..........



I'm not happy but will take it


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> I'm not happy but will take it




one dump or two.......


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> one dump or two.......



Depends on how much is on the roll


----------



## mbsieg

I am


----------



## mbsieg

going


----------



## mbsieg

to


----------



## mbsieg

post


----------



## mbsieg

alot


----------



## mbsieg

to get


----------



## mbsieg

3000


----------



## mbsieg

posts


----------



## mbsieg

before


----------



## mbsieg

october


----------



## mbsieg

first


----------



## mbsieg

two


----------



## mbsieg

thousand


----------



## mbsieg

fifteen


----------



## mbsieg

sure


----------



## mbsieg

do


----------



## mbsieg

Hate


----------



## mbsieg

the


----------



## mbsieg

30


----------



## mbsieg

second


----------



## mbsieg

rule


----------



## mbsieg

But


----------



## Galvatron

You


----------



## mbsieg

this


----------



## Galvatron

really


----------



## mbsieg

may


----------



## Galvatron

need


----------



## mbsieg

get


----------



## Galvatron

a new


----------



## mbsieg

me


----------



## Galvatron

hobby


----------



## mbsieg

banned


----------



## mbsieg

I have


----------



## Galvatron

Mb your nuts....i like it


----------



## mbsieg

A good


----------



## mbsieg

hobby


----------



## mbsieg

Ham


----------



## mbsieg

Radio


----------



## mbsieg

It


----------



## mbsieg

is


----------



## Galvatron

i am on edge to see how this pans out

keep it going


----------



## mbsieg

fun


----------



## mbsieg

Galvatron said:


> i am on edge to see how this pans out
> 
> keep it going


A banning may be in order


----------



## mbsieg

2770


----------



## mbsieg

229 left


----------



## mbsieg

thats


----------



## mbsieg

All


----------



## mbsieg

for


----------



## Galvatron

i encourage your spirit due to the thread title

go go go


----------



## mbsieg

now


----------



## mbsieg

did you read the first post?


----------



## mbsieg

It means alot


----------



## mbsieg

lol


----------



## mbsieg

2 more


----------



## mbsieg

2780


----------



## mbsieg

ok


----------



## mbsieg

just


----------



## mbsieg

a few


----------



## mbsieg

more


----------



## mbsieg

I hope doc is getting a penny per click!!!


----------



## mbsieg

lucky


----------



## mbsieg

strike


----------



## mbsieg

matches


----------



## mbsieg

rock


----------



## mbsieg

the


----------



## mbsieg

world


----------



## mbsieg

I h


----------



## mbsieg

ope


----------



## mbsieg

to


----------



## mbsieg

make


----------



## mbsieg

it


----------



## mbsieg

to 2800


----------



## Galvatron

Keep on rocking


----------



## mbsieg

only 198 more


----------



## mbsieg

that's only 3 hrs


----------



## mbsieg

give or take


----------



## Galvatron

this should help your pain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1heGiIehU


----------



## mbsieg

a week


----------



## mbsieg

sweet song!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

2807


----------



## mbsieg

I have 3 mtn top repeaters


----------



## Galvatron

could 2809 be next


----------



## mbsieg

and 4 low level sites


----------



## mbsieg

most are Kenwood tkr750:s


----------



## mbsieg

A couple Motorola msf5000"s


----------



## mbsieg

absolutely no GE master II's


----------



## Galvatron

what you know about the history of the American automobile history...greatest cars in your view one post at a time please i want to soak it in and research each one.


----------



## mbsieg

2 yeasu fusion


----------



## mbsieg

Ford Model T


----------



## mbsieg

Stanly steamer


----------



## Galvatron

Model T now thats the start i wanted to hear


----------



## mbsieg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1heGiIehU


----------



## mbsieg

see ya later


----------



## mbsieg

" I WILL BE BACK"


----------



## Galvatron

Stanley steamer new to me but very cool history


----------



## mbsieg

Pirate girl and Bob post alot


----------



## mbsieg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1heGiIehU

lol


----------



## Galvatron

promise me you have not taken more than one viagra to keep this up


----------



## mbsieg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1heGiIehU



and everyone!!


----------



## mbsieg

LOL


----------



## mbsieg

And again!!


----------



## mbsieg

you should see what I am typing with.....


----------



## mbsieg

I know a song


----------



## Galvatron

mbsieg said:


> you should see what I am typing with.....



I dare not ask


----------



## mbsieg

that gets


----------



## mbsieg

on everybodys


----------



## mbsieg

on everybodys nerves


----------



## mbsieg

well


----------



## mbsieg

I had


----------



## mbsieg

Better


----------



## mbsieg

get


----------



## mbsieg

after


----------



## mbsieg

it


----------



## mbsieg

162


----------



## mbsieg

posts


----------



## mbsieg

to


----------



## mbsieg

go


----------



## mbsieg

There


----------



## mbsieg

Once


----------



## mbsieg

was


----------



## mbsieg

an


----------



## mbsieg

man


----------



## mbsieg

from


----------



## mbsieg

Nantucket


----------



## mbsieg

The


----------



## mbsieg

bear


----------



## mbsieg

shot


----------



## mbsieg

himself


----------



## mbsieg

in


----------



## mbsieg

the w


----------



## mbsieg

oods


----------



## mbsieg

and


----------



## mbsieg

used


----------



## mbsieg

charmin


----------



## mbsieg

afterwards


----------



## mbsieg

The itsy


----------



## mbsieg

bitsy


----------



## mbsieg

spider


----------



## mbsieg

got


----------



## mbsieg

washed


----------



## mbsieg

up


----------



## mbsieg

the


----------



## mbsieg

water


----------



## mbsieg

spout


----------



## mbsieg

up came


----------



## mbsieg

thee


----------



## mbsieg

rain


----------



## mbsieg

and washed


----------



## mbsieg

that


----------



## mbsieg

spider


----------



## mbsieg

out!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

gas


----------



## mbsieg

is


----------



## mbsieg

2.62


----------



## mbsieg

RAPE!!!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

121


----------



## mbsieg

left


----------



## mbsieg

wonder if this will disqualify me?


----------



## mbsieg

I wonder if anyone actually reads this thread?


----------



## mbsieg

I wonder how positraction in a charger works


----------



## mbsieg

why is grass good?


----------



## mbsieg

is the moon made of cheese?


----------



## mbsieg

YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

you want the truth?


----------



## mbsieg

There are Martians on mars.....


----------



## mbsieg

Elk city is not the same anymore......


----------



## mbsieg

I wonder if the Kristy's in the barn???


----------



## mbsieg

where in the world is bob????


----------



## mbsieg

I think he is in Alaska??


----------



## mbsieg

Listing to the 12th region traffic net on 3.923.5 at 7 am


----------



## mbsieg

The propagation is good this morning


----------



## mbsieg

really good for the locals


----------



## mbsieg

I sure hope this is worth it


----------



## mbsieg

In the long run we are all just a brick in the wall


----------



## mbsieg

2900!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

More useless dribble from the "kids"


----------



## mbsieg

what is wrong here


----------



## mbsieg

I am actually posting


----------



## mbsieg

I had a job once where I scooped pig shot


----------



## tiredretired

I talk enough, I really don't need to do this.


----------



## mbsieg

Nice and cool this am


----------



## tiredretired

Yet, here I am posting useless dribble.


----------



## tiredretired

It's a gorgeous fall (almost) day out there, I need to do something.


----------



## mbsieg

lobster fisherman in the desert


----------



## mbsieg

LOL dribble


----------



## tiredretired

Yup, wash the car, that's what I'll do.


----------



## mbsieg

I have a bunch of posts yet


----------



## mbsieg

I have to go to work today.


----------



## tiredretired

All yours Mb, talk to yourself all you want, just don't start answering.


----------



## mbsieg

90 posts left


----------



## mbsieg

TiredRetired said:


> All yours Mb, talk to yourself all you want, just don't start answering.



that's what nuts do correct??? talk to themselves


----------



## mbsieg

I am getting closer I hope


----------



## mbsieg

I think I can


----------



## mbsieg

I think I can,


----------



## mbsieg

Just another brick in the wall!!!


----------



## mbsieg

I am going to stop soon


----------



## mbsieg

really soon


----------



## mbsieg

In


----------



## mbsieg

one more post


----------



## mbsieg

80 left!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

sp close


----------



## mbsieg

my computer will prob crash


----------



## mbsieg

tatata


----------



## mbsieg

hello world!!


----------



## mbsieg

Android system rocks


----------



## Galvatron

You will sleep well now


----------



## mbsieg

hello


----------



## mbsieg

I never sleep


----------



## mbsieg

only 70 more


----------



## mbsieg

mew life to an old thread


----------



## mbsieg

new not mew


----------



## mbsieg

old not bold


----------



## mbsieg

hello world


----------



## mbsieg

my dodge vibrates over 45


----------



## mbsieg

I need to fix it


----------



## mbsieg

It is a low mileage truck but it was beat to crap when I got it


----------



## mbsieg

Rancherized is the word


----------



## mbsieg

That's worse then farmerized


----------



## mbsieg

And way worse then cityized


----------



## mbsieg

I am working on a Honda fourtrax with a carb problem


----------



## mbsieg

It will not rev up boggs and backfires


----------



## mbsieg

I go back to the job on thurs


----------



## mbsieg

my other job I should say


----------



## mbsieg

The radio waves are quiet today


----------



## mbsieg

my dog is barking


----------



## mbsieg

chasing the neighbors cat


----------



## mbsieg

She may just get it this time......


----------



## mbsieg

50 left


----------



## mbsieg

49 lol


----------



## mbsieg

Do you have a ham lic?


----------



## mbsieg

on 7260 right now


----------



## mbsieg

might need new belts soon


----------



## mbsieg

suspenders also


----------



## mbsieg

there are 30 cows and 20 ate chickens


----------



## mbsieg

so how many didn't


----------



## mbsieg

I know this song


----------



## mbsieg

the most annoying song


----------



## mbsieg

airlink.ubnt.com


----------



## mbsieg

39 left


----------



## mbsieg

hello will


----------



## mbsieg

anyone ever heard of chemtrails?


----------



## mbsieg

or the locke ness monster?


----------



## mbsieg

what about agenda 23


----------



## mbsieg

or area 51?


----------



## mbsieg

whoops


----------



## mbsieg

I may have let out a secret


----------



## mbsieg

I just sent an email through pactor through a station 2000 miles from here


----------



## mbsieg

30 left


----------



## mbsieg

I unchecked the show signature box


----------



## mbsieg

wow it did not show my signature


----------



## mbsieg

and now it does again


----------



## mbsieg

sure am glad I made this thread


----------



## mbsieg

I think I was the 578 member


----------



## mbsieg

not sure tho


----------



## MrLiberty

Nice thread


----------



## mbsieg

I am not the last


----------



## MrLiberty

I need to


----------



## mbsieg

MrLiberty said:


> Nice thread



your the 8658 member


----------



## mbsieg

lol going for 1500?


----------



## MrLiberty

up my thread count


----------



## mbsieg

we will see


----------



## mbsieg

sorry 8685 not 8658


----------



## MrLiberty

I need just 85 more posts to enter


----------



## mbsieg

getting closer


----------



## mbsieg

I am down to 17


----------



## mbsieg

This is nuts


----------



## MrLiberty

FF's new contest for 1500 posts


----------



## mbsieg

who else is here??


----------



## MrLiberty

well 83 more


----------



## mbsieg

I wonder how many others will do this??


----------



## mbsieg

maybe a bunch more


----------



## MrLiberty

make that 82


----------



## mbsieg

This reminds me of the job I had where all I did was click on links on the internet


----------



## mbsieg

wow I am getting closer


----------



## mbsieg

and 10 left


----------



## MrLiberty

81 now


----------



## mbsieg

I might make it soon!!


----------



## mbsieg

looks like 80 to me>>>


----------



## MrLiberty

80 now


----------



## mbsieg

I am going to do it!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

the moon shines brighter then the stars


----------



## mbsieg

5 left I cannot believe it!!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

four left getting closer


----------



## mbsieg

3 on the tree had a truck with one of those!!


----------



## mbsieg

2 geese a laying


----------



## mbsieg

And a partridge in a pear tree!!!


----------



## mbsieg

*3000!!!!!!!*


----------



## mbsieg




----------



## tiredretired

May as well start working toward 4000!


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> May as well start working toward 4000!


 

I couldn't type that fast


----------



## MrLiberty

Oh Look I only need 75 more posts


----------



## MrLiberty

nope make that 74.....


----------



## Galvatron

MB you done good....i am very proud of you


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Oh Look I only need 75 more posts



75 is a piece of cake.  After all, you can't just sit back and let me win, can you?


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> MB you done good....i am very proud of you



Probably got 10 bandaids on all those fingers, but yes, he done good.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Probably got 10 bandaids on all those fingers, but yes, he done good.



i heard he typed it all with his hands tied behind his back


----------



## MrLiberty

I might make 1500 yet


----------



## MrLiberty

my wifi keeps fading in and out


----------



## MrLiberty

That is what is bad about wifi


----------



## MrLiberty

especially free wifi


----------



## MrLiberty

I remember when I first started on my computer in 1997


----------



## MrLiberty

You could get free internet service


----------



## MrLiberty

It was a dial up service


----------



## MrLiberty

It was really slow, but then I had Windows 95/96


----------



## MrLiberty

It really sucked for downloading videos


----------



## MrLiberty

It took almost an hour to download some video's, of course there weren't that many video's to download at that time


----------



## MrLiberty

My service was from K-Mart, bluelight.com


----------



## MrLiberty

After about six months they started limiting your time


----------



## MrLiberty

They e-mailed me and said I didn't visit enough of their advertisers


----------



## MrLiberty

I could get more time if I would make purchases from them and their advertisers


----------



## MrLiberty

I switched over to Net Zero then, and they gave you up to four hours a day free service


----------



## MrLiberty

I then found the web site Iwon.com


----------



## MrLiberty

They had games, and news and forums like this


----------



## MrLiberty

The one political forum I was on was great


----------



## MrLiberty

It was very diverse with many great people


----------



## MrLiberty

The problem was Iwon.com limited their forums to 100,000 posts


----------



## MrLiberty

We filled our forum in less than a year


----------



## MrLiberty

So our group moved to another free forum.


----------



## MrLiberty

I forget the name of it, but we were there for a couple of years


----------



## MrLiberty

I have to go for a little while, but will be back with more memories


----------



## Doc

LOL   interesting.  You are going to break the 1500 post barrier in no time.


----------



## MrLiberty

Thanks doc, I'm going to try


----------



## luvs

cheese is on sale!


----------



## MrLiberty

Did you cut the cheese dear......


----------



## MrLiberty

Back to Iwon.com


----------



## MrLiberty

They are just a game site now, well that is if they still exist


----------



## MrLiberty

The first year they were up they had a contest with a million dollar drawing


----------



## MrLiberty

The drawing was held on ABC, I think


----------



## MrLiberty

I remember I had a lot of entries, but still didn't win.


----------



## MrLiberty

Closing in on the 1500 mark


----------



## MrLiberty

thiunk I'm gonna make it


----------



## MrLiberty

I've been watching Boston Legal DVD's at night


----------



## MrLiberty

I really liked that show


----------



## MrLiberty

Denny Crane.........


----------



## MrLiberty

Only 15 posts to go....


----------



## MrLiberty

MrLiberty said:


> They are just a game site now, well that is if they still exist


 

Yep, still a game site


----------



## MrLiberty

Watching Alone in the Wilderness on PBS


----------



## MrLiberty

The story of Dick Proenekie.  At the age of 51 he moved to Twin Lakes Alaska


----------



## MrLiberty

Built himself a cabin


----------



## MrLiberty

And proceeded to live there well into his 80's


----------



## MrLiberty

A lonely but fulfilling life


----------



## MrLiberty

I always wanted to visit Alaska


----------



## MrLiberty

But never found the time


----------



## MrLiberty

Now that I have the time


----------



## MrLiberty

Money is short and the body couldn't take the long trip


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MrLiberty said:


> Money is short and the body couldn't take the long trip



Only 2 more for 1500!


----------



## MrLiberty

jim slagle said:


> Only 2 more for 1500!


 

Thank Jim*......1500*


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Thank Jim*......1500*



catch me if you can...

Congratulations!

I remember when I had 1500 posts.

(not) lol


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> catch me if you can...
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I remember when I had 1500 posts.
> 
> (not) lol


 

I was running out of things to say, but you women always have your gums flapping........


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> I was running out of things to say, but you women always have your gums flapping........


It's a damn good thing I like you.


----------



## Catavenger

Yikes! Pirate Girl is close to 36,000 posts? I don't think I can top that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a worthy post.


----------



## Umberto

It's not soon enough.


----------



## Umberto

I've driven to Alaska twice and next time I'll take the whole summer and fish along the way to Prudhoe Bay.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Yikes! Pirate Girl is close to 36,000 posts? I don't think I can top that.



It's official.
I'm a post ho!


----------



## rback33

and I am SOOO far behind now!


----------



## Catavenger

When I get to Alaska it will be cold because if I can ever get there I'm sure even Hell would have frozen over. From my igloo perhaps we (my cat crew and I) sit and watch a rerun with Tina Fey as she does her best to mock Sarah Palin. I  eat Eskimo Pies while we watch Russia from my (igloo) house and see the ghost of Stalin leading Russian soldiers as they cross the Bering strait. I will be typing about that event to my amigos at Forum Forums as the stalwart Reds cross the frozen sea on their snowshoes. I'm sure the Russians will wish that they had the snow cats that people in the Forum know so much about instead of having musk oxen pull the loads of their equipment. I reflect that I don't know a snow cat from a Siamese cat. All my cats are moggies (i.e. mutts) for those of you such as this spell checker have never heard of. But I digress. I sit smug as I think that despite my lack of knowledge on that subject all my posts are not only informative but entertaining as well. For instance did you know that Eskimos wish to to be called Inuits instead? But before I can explain why the Russians will soon be at my door. I will invite them all in since my igloo is roughly the triple the size of  the Astro Dome. And ask them if they would like a flat lukewarm Coke or perhaps a Fanta, Orange Crush, or Jolt wired grape or any of hundreds of other beverages and snacks I keep on hand. I will ask them if they would like a taco and perhaps a bowl of refried beans and a delectable Moon pie?  I await their answer reflecting that once again the spellchecker apparently dislikes those  wonderful beans long a staple of my diet. Before I can ask them if they want some kibbles for the Siberian tigers that I notice they have with them or some Muskoxen chow they just ask if I have any Vodka or perhaps an INUIT pie?
I  just have to sadly shake  my head  "NO . . ."


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> It's official.
> I'm a post ho!




No, not a ho, just a woman who likes flapping her gums......


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> and I am SOOO far behind now!



You need to up your game Clarkson....good to see you posting


----------



## Catavenger

Takes a bow for his wonderful story


----------



## mbsieg

Dude that chick is kissin a pumpkin.....


----------



## pirate_girl

mbsieg said:


> Dude that chick is kissin a pumpkin.....



huh??!!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pirate_girl

Today would have been Muley's 61st birthday.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Today would have been Muley's 61st birthday.


Ahhh Nice of you to remember.   He was only 60????   Man oh man.    

Happy Bday Muley.   Hope you still have time to follow the happenings here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Ahhh Nice of you to remember.   He was only 60????   Man oh man.
> 
> Happy Bday Muley.   Hope you still have time to follow the happenings here.



Somehow I think he is.


----------



## pirate_girl

Posts: 36,991
Wonder if I'll survive to 40,000?


----------



## Doc

Heck yeah.  You are young, you got a lot of posting ahead of ya.


----------



## Leni

I miss Muley but not the chicken up his ass.


----------



## Catavenger

LOL look at how much I post every day? Now how can  I do more? OH look I just did!


----------



## pirate_girl

7 more to go 'til the next even number.

See you after the election.


----------



## Catavenger

Why did my post about lever action rifles end up in a thread about machinery that is incomprehensible to me?


----------



## MrLiberty

Holy holes in a donut Batman MrLiberty cracked the 2000 mark in the number of posts!


----------



## MrLiberty

MrLiberty said:


> Holy holes in a donut Batman MrLiberty cracked the 2000 mark in the number of posts!




I've averaged 1005 posts a year.....


----------

